# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti musliman >  Dashuria dhe Martesa

## aluando

*Para se ta hap kete teme do te deshiroja qe mos te shkruaj asnjeri ne kete teme nese keni dicka mund te me shkruani me mesazhe private dhe per disa gjera qe do ta shoh te llogjikshme nuk do ti sjell argumentet fetare por kush deshiron te me dergoje nje mesazh per pyetje ne lidhje me keto mund te me shkruani ne mesazh privat.Sepse tema do te kete renditje te temave dhe sdu te me prishi kete renditje njeri.gjithcka qe do te shkruhet eshte per te mesuar muslimanet dhe jomuslimanet ligjet dhe rregullat qe Zoti ka caktuar per to qe njerzit mos te humbasin dhe jeta e tyre te behet sa me normale dhe e me harmonike.Cdo gje do te perputhet me fene islame dhe llogjiken njerzore dhe shkencen.Zoti ua shperblefte me te mira.




Ju lutem mos postoni ndonje shkrim*

----------


## aluando

Te gjithe njerzit jane te krijuer me zemer dhe cdo zemer ka disa pune ose ndjenja te cilat duhet per njeriun qe ti perdori ne mynyre te duhur.Nje nga keto eshte dashuria.E cila ndahet ne dy pjese .
DASHURIA NDAJ KRIJUESIT DHE DASHURIA NDAJ KRIJESAVE

DASHURIA NDAJ KRIJUESIT

Kjo dashuri ka rolin me kryesor ne zemer e cila duhet te jete mbi cdo dashuri tjeter.Nese kjo dashuri nuk eshte mbi te gjithe dashurite e tjera njeriu eshte mekatar dhe ka denim per te.

Thuhet ne Kuran
*"Thuaj (o i dërguar): "Në qoftë se prinderit tuaj, djemtë tuaj, vëllezërit tuaj, bashkëshortet tuaja, farefisi juaj, pasuria që e fituat, tregëtia që frikoheni se do të dështojë, vendbanimet me të cilat jeni të kënaqur, (të gjitha këto) janë më të dashura për ju se All-llahu, se i dërguari i Tij dhe se lufta për në rrugën e Tij, atëherë, pritni derisa All-llahu të sjellë vendimin e Tij{denimin]. All-llahu nuk vë në rrugën e drejtë njerëzit e prishur".[Sure Teube 24]*

Ne kete ajet tregohet renditja e dashurise per njeriun se si duhet te jete.Pra ne fillim Zoti(Krijuesi) dashuria ndaj pejgamberit a.s .Nena dhe babai, femijet, vellezerit .bashkeshortet farefisi etj.Pra ne zemren e njeriut egzistojne shume dashuri qe secila meriton vendin e saj.Nuk duhet qe dashuria ndaj krijesave te barazohet me dashurine ndaj Krijuesit.

*"E nga njerëzit ka nga ato që në vend të All-llahut besojnë idhujt, që i duan (i madhërojnë) ata, sikur (që besimtarët e vërtetë e duan) All-llahun, po dashuria e atyre që besuan All-llahun është shumë më e fortë. E sikur që dinin ata që bënë mizori se kur do ta shohin dënimin (në botën tjetër), do të binden se e tërë fuqia i takon vetëm All-llahut (e jo idhujve) dhe se All-llahu është ndëshkues i rreptë".[El Bekare 165]*

Por  njeriun Zoti e ka krijuar qe te egzistojne edhe dashuria per nenen, gruan, femijen te cilat jane dashuri natyrale dhe nese njeriu i ka ne zemren e tij ka shperblim tek Zoti per keto dashuri.

*" Dhe nga faktet (e madhërisë së) e Tij është që për të mirën tuaj, Ai krijoi nga vetë lloji juaj palën (gratë), ashtu që të gjeni prehje tek ato dhe në mes jush krijoi dashuri dhe mëshirë. Në këtë ka argumente për njerëzit që mendojnë". [suretu rrum 21]

Ne nje hadith profeti a.s thote"Askush nuk do ta arrije kenaqesine dhe embelsine e besimit derisa te jete Allahu dhe i derguari i tij me i dashur se vetja e tij ta doje njeriun vetem per hire te Allahut dhe te urrej kthimin mbrapa ne mohim ose mosbesim ashtu sikur urren te hudhet ne zjarr."*

Ne vazhdim do te flasim per kete dashuri qe Zoti ka krijuer ne zemren e njerzve midis bashkeshorteve, 
*Faktoret qe te cojne ne dashuri ,
Llojet e dashurive, 
Demet dhe dobite e dashurise* etj.

----------


## aluando

Faktoret ose rruget qe te cojne ne dashuri 

Islami i veshtron dukurite njerzore brenda origjines natyrore te tyre duke mos dale nga natyra njerzore.Prandaj ai tregon rruget qe zemrat lidhen me njera tjetren duke treguar me pas dobishmerine dhe demet ne mynyre qe njerzit te ruhen dhe te perfitojne ne keto dukuri.Dashuria eshte ndjenje e thelle  e cila deperton ne zemrat e njerzve me ane te dy rrugeve .
*(1)ShIKIMIT DHE (2) KOMUNIKIMIT*
Shikimi eshte ai qe perçon pamjen ne zemer e cila ose do ta pelqeje ose jo.Shikimi ka nje ndikim te thelle ne zemren e njeriut deri ne ate faze sa njeriu vetem nga ai mund te bieri ne dashuri.Zoti e ka krijuar femren terheqese dhe te bukur dhe me dy vecorite e saj bukurine dhe zerin ajo terheq mashkullin po keshtu kjo eshte dhe per mashkullin.Nqs nje person nuk do te shikonte ose nuk do te degjonte pra nuk do te kishte dy mjetet per konceptim ai nuk do te binte asnjeher ne dashuri me nje vajze ose djale.

Per keto dy rruge * Shikimin dhe Biseden* ne Kuran dhe ne Hadithe ka argumente te shumta.

Hadithi nga muhamedi a.s 
Nje nga shoket e Muhamedit a.s ishte fejuar dhe Muhamedi a.s e pyet nese e kishte shikuar  vajzen .Ai u pergjigj jo.Atehere Muhamedi a.s i tha - Shko shikoje se shikimi ua zgjat harmonizimin midis veteve."
Pra Muhamedi as e keshilloi qe ta shikoje sepse shikimi ka ndikim ne zemren e njeriut.

Tani shikojme historine jusufit i cili eshte dhe do te jete nga krijesat me te bukura te Allahut bukurine e te cilit do te kene besimtaret ne xhenet.

E ajo{gruaja e faraonit}, në shtëpinë e së cilës ishte Jusufi,*i beri lajka*dhe ia mbylli dyert e i tha: "Eja!" Ai (Jusufi) tha: "All-llahu më rruajtë, ai zotëriu im (e burri yt), më nderoi me vendosje të mirë (si mud t'i bëj hile në familje)?". S'ka dyshim se tradhtarët nuk kanë sukses. 
24. Ajo e mësyni atë qëllimisht, e atij do t'i shkonte mendja ndaj saj, sikur të mos i prezentohej argumenti nga Zoti i tij. Ashtu (e bëmë të vendosur) që të largojmë nga ai të keqen dhe të ndytën. Vërtet, ai ishte nga robët tanë të zgjedhur. 
25. Dhe, që të dy ata u ngutën kah dera, e ajo ia grisi këmishën e tij nga mbrapa dhe pranë dere ata të dy takuan burrin e saj, e ajo tha "Çfarë mund të jetë ndëshkimi i atij që tenton të keqen në familjen tënde, përpos të burgoset, ose dënim të dhembshëm!?" 
26. Ai (Jusufi) tha: "Ajo m'u vërsul mua!" Një dëshmitarë nga familja e saj gjykoi: nëse këmisha e tij është grisur përpara, ajo ka thënë të drejtën, kurse ai gënjen. 
27. E nëse këmisha e tij është grisur prapa, atëherë gënjen ajo, kurse ai është i drejtë. 
28. E kur e pa ai (burri i saj) këmishën e tij të grisur prapa, tha: "Kjo është dredhi juaja, vërtet dredhia juaj është e madhe!" 
29. "Jusuf, largohu nga kjo (mos ia përmend askujt)! E ti (gruas) kërko falje për mëkatin tënd, se vërtet ti qenke fajtore!" 
30. Një grup nga gratë e qytetit thanë: "Gruaja e zotëriut (e ministrit) i vërsulet marrëzisht shërbëtorit të vet, *atë e ka kapluar në shpirt dashuria,* e ne jemi të bindura se ajo është në humbje të hapët. 
31. E kur ajo dëgjoi për ato përshpëritjet e tyre, dërgoi t'i thërrasë ato, u përgaditi vendmbështetje dhe secilës prej tyre i dha nga një thikë e tha: "Dilu para atyre!*" Kur e panë atë, ato u tronditën dhe i prenë duart e tyre e thanë: "All-llahut i qofshim falë! Ky nuk është njeri, ky nuk është tjetër vetëm se ndonjë engjëll i lartë!"* 
32. Ajo tha: "Qe, ky është ai për të cilin më qortuat mua, e unë e mësyna atë, po ai u ruajt fort. Po qe se nuk bën çka e urdhëroj, ai gjithqysh do të burgoset dhe do të nënçmohet". 
33. Ai (Jusufi) tha: "O Zoti im, burgu është më i dëshiruar për mua, se sa atë që më ofrojnë ato mua dhe nëse Ti nuk largon prej meje dredhinë e tyre, unë mund të anoj te ato e të bëhem injorant. 
34. E Zoti i tij ia pranoi lutjen atij dhe e largoi nga ai dredhin e tyre. Vërtet, Ai është që dëgjon (lutjet) dhe di (gjendjen). 

Pra gruaja e faraonit e mahnitur nga bukuria *duke e shikuar Jusufit [perdori lajka per tia prishur mendjen atij* te cilin Allahu e ruajti nga ajo dhe nga e keqja e saj me pas.


"......... nëse keni kujdes e ruheni, andaj mos u llastoni në të folur e të lakmojë ai që ka sëmundje në zemrën e tij, po thuani fjalë të matura.[ahzabe 32]

ne vazhdim do te flasim per* "Llojet e dashurise"

Dashuria per hire te Allahut
Dashuria me terheqje fizike
Dashuria sipas interesave dhe reciprokitetit
Dashuria sipas shpirtit binjak
Dashuria me ngacmim ndjenjash*

----------


## aluando

Dashuria per hire te Allahut

Muhamedi a.s ka thene -Femren e martojne kater gjera- 1) pasuria  2) bukuria 3)prejardhja familjare 4)feja .Zgjidhni  fene se e keni goditur.

Pra po te shikosh kete hadith tregon se  njerzit bien ne dashuri ose martohen per kater gjera.Per pasuri e kane pasur tradite çifutet.Kurse kristianet martohen per bukurine,kurse arabet para Islamit e kane pasur tradite qe zgjidhnin prejardhjen familjare.Kurse Muhamedi a.s i ka dhene perparesi fese sepse ajo permban ne vetvete edhe keto  te treja me ane te rregullave qe do ti permendim me vone(pra bukurine nivelin social karketerin personalitetin dhe moralin) plus qe feja perben karakterin e njeriut dhe personalitetin dhe moralin e tij.Shembulli i dy besimtareve qe duhen per hire te Allahut eshte si shembulli i dy magneteve me pole minus dhe plus kur keto magnete jane te elektrizuar atehere e terheqin me fort njeri-tjetrin kur nuk jane te elektrizuar atehere nuk e terheqin njeri-tjetrin per nje kohe te gjate.Pra dhe njeriu si mashkulli dhe femra jane te krijuar me trup dhe shpirt .Kur keto jane besimtare atehere shpirti i tyre i cili ka lidhje me zemren ne te cilen ndodhet dashuria eshte i elektrizuar me besimin ne Zotin i cili i ben mashkullin dhe femren qe ta duan me shume njeri tjetrin.Pra kjo Dashuri e ka burimin nga Zoti i cili gjithmone i ushqen me dashuri ndermjet tyre dhe nuk humbet ose vyshket derisa ne shpirtat e tyre qendron besimi ne Zotin(kujdes shiko tek tema "Kush quhet besimtar") edhe nese zbehet bukuria edhe nese humbet pasuria.Ajo vdes me keto njerez te cilet e mbartin edhe ne xhenet(parajse) kete dashuri.
Thote Muhamedi as-
Shtate grupe do te jene nen hijen e fronit te Zotit diten e gjykimit mbas kijametit ne ate dite ku nuk ka hije per vec kesaj kur dielli do te jete afruar aq afer sa do te mbushen njerzit me djersen e tyre deri ne gjunj deri ne mes e deri ne fyt.Dy njerez qe jane dashur per hire te Allahut, besimtari i cili kur i afrohet nje vajze e bukur dhe me pozite per te bere imoralitet e refuzon ate (si shembulli i profetit Jusuf) ai i cili e jep pasurine te varferve me doren e djathte e mos ta shikoj e majta(fshehtas per te mos u dukur). prijesi i drejte qe gjykon me drejtesi,nje person i cili vecohet vecmas dhe qan nga frika ndaj Zotit....",

*Kjo dashuri i permban brenda perbrenda saj te gjithe llojet e meposhteme te dashurise por duke i dhene perparesi  besimit Islam*

Dashuria me terheqje fizike

Kjo eshte dashuri e cila lind mbas nje shikimi i cili deperton ne zemer dhe Zemra honepset mbas kesaj bukurie.

30. Një grup nga gratë e qytetit thanë: "Gruaja e zotëriut (e ministrit) i vërsulet marrëzisht shërbëtorit të vet, atë e ka kapluar në shpirt dashuria, e ne jemi të bindura se ajo është në humbje të hapët. 
31. E kur ajo dëgjoi për ato përshpëritjet e tyre, dërgoi t'i thërrasë ato, u përgaditi vendmbështetje dhe secilës prej tyre i dha nga një thikë e tha: "Dilu para atyre!*" Kur e panë atë, ato u tronditën dhe i prenë duart e tyre e thanë: "All-llahut i qofshim falë! Ky nuk është njeri, ky nuk është tjetër vetëm se ndonjë engjëll i lartë!"* [sure jusuf]

Pra ne kuran tregohet shume qarte kur gruaja e faraonit e pa Jusufin qe ishte shume i bukur ra ne dashuri me te dhe deshi qe te vecohej me te .Kur sherbetoret e moren vesh kete ngjarje thane si ka mundesi qe  gruaja e faronit te binte ne dashuri me nje sherbetor. Ajo i degjoi fjalet e tyre dhe i mori te gjitha dhe u dha nje thike te qeronin mollet kur  hyri jusufi brenda atehere ato e pane dhe prene gishtat me thike nga qe u verbuan nga bukuria e tij.
Po keshtu njihet sot kjo lloj dashurie me emrin dashuri me shikim te pare.Pra Zoti i ka krijuar mashkullin sidomos femren qe ta terheqin njeri tjetrin me bukurine tyre ne mynyre qe te duhen midis tyre por kjo dashuri zbehet nese ne lidhjen e tyre ka ndikuar vetem pamja e jashtme sepse njeriu nga vete natyra e tij dhe e materies eshte se cdo gje ne kete bote mbas nje kohe i humb ai lezeti i ose kenaqesia e pare dhe i behet monotone.Nese shoqerohet edhe me llojet e dashurise me poshteme do te zgjasi me shume.

Dashuria sipas interesit ose reciprokitetit

Muhamedi a.s ka thene -Femren e martojne kater gjera- 1) pasuria  2) bukuria 3)prejardhja familjare 4)feja .Zgjidhni  fene se e keni goditur.

Kjo eshte dashuri e cila i lidh Zemrat per shkak te mendimeve, profesionit  interesave materiale,mynyres se konceptuarit te jetes ose jeteses,statusit, pasioneve te cilat jane te perkohshme.Kjo eshte dashuri shkasore dhe perfundon pas kenaqes.Shikoni hadithin lart per ato gjera qe ndikojne tek njeriu qe te martohet.

Dashuria sipas shpirtit binjak

Muhamedi a.s thote 
Shpirtat jane ushtare te perkushtuar.KUr ato njohin dhe dallojne simetrine, ato nxisin prirjen e dyanshme, ndersa ato qe jane josimetrike kane ne vete refuzimin e njeri tjetrit.

Kjo eshte lidhje natyrore midis te dashurve.Pra thame edhe me lart meqe dashuria eshte pune e zemres dhe zemra ka lidhje me shpirtin atehere ne dashuri ndikohen njerzit dhe sipas shpirtit te personit .Ne jete e keni vene re ka shume njerez te bukur ose te pasur edhe nuk ju terheqin ose ju duken te bezdisur.Kjo dashuri kombinon pelqimin shpirteror dhe disponimin psikologjik stabel.Kjo dashuri nuk pranon hipokrizine, tradhetine dobesine mosdurimin.Ajo ka nje drejtim te caktuar saktesish dhe gjendje stabile te zemres.Kjo dashuri nuk eshte shume e bazuar ne bukuri, pasuri por elmente te tille ndihmojne ne lindjen e saj ose te rehatise dhe qeteise midis cifit.

Dashuria me ngacmim ndjenjash

E ajo{gruaja e faraonit}, në shtëpinë e së cilës ishte Jusufi,i beri lajkadhe ia mbylli dyert e i tha: "Eja!" Ai (Jusufi) tha: "All-llahu më rruajtë, ai zotëriu im (e burri yt), më nderoi me vendosje të mirë (si mud t'i bëj hile në familje)?". S'ka dyshim se tradhtarët nuk kanë sukses[jusuf23]

Kjo dashuri ndodh per shkak te bisedes qofte ajo duke qene njerzit ne kontakt te drejteperdrejte me njeri tjetrin ose duke komunikuar me ane te letrave ,chatit, tel.Me shume kjo dashuri eshte imagjinare sepse nga bisedat lindin mendime te mira per personin qe flet duke te ngacmuar ose depertuar ne zemer te cilat me vone mund te zhgenjejne duke shikuar realitetin me sy.Ne kete dashuri njerzit priren te bejne lojra fjalesh te ngacmojne ndjenjat e njeri tjetrit me ane te fjaleve te bukura dhe lajkave ne te shumten e rasteve keto jane semundje te cilat duan sherim qe do ta permendim ne temen tjeter.Zakonisht perfundojne shpejt duke zhgenjyer veten dhe te tjeret.

*vazhdon me 

Dobite dhe demet e dashurise dhe sherimi i saj.*

----------


## aluando

Demet ne dashuri dhe sherimi i tyre

Duke iu referuar dhe temave te mesiperme doja te shpjegoja se a ka deme ne dashuri dhe si mund ti kurojme keto deme.
Demet do ti shpjegojme ne dy aspekte .
Si pasoja psikologjike dhe humbjes se arsyes dhe ato fizinomike dhe deshirave dhe pasioneve qe ato krijojne medimeve dhe alucinacioneve.
Duke marre per baze ajetin e kuranit do te shpjegojme demet e dashurise ne aspektin psikologjik dhe humbjes se arsyes.

E ajo{gruaja e faraonit}, në shtëpinë e së cilës ishte Jusufi,i beri lajkadhe ia mbylli dyert e i tha: "Eja!" Ai (Jusufi) tha: "All-llahu më rruajtë, ai zotëriu im (e burri yt), më nderoi me vendosje të mirë (si mud t'i bëj hile në familje)?". S'ka dyshim se tradhtarët nuk kanë sukses. 
24. Ajo e mësyni atë qëllimisht, e atij do t'i shkonte mendja ndaj saj, sikur të mos i prezentohej argumenti nga Zoti i tij. Ashtu (e bëmë të vendosur) që të largojmë nga ai të keqen dhe të ndytën. Vërtet, ai ishte nga robët tanë të zgjedhur. 
25. Dhe, që të dy ata u ngutën kah dera, e ajo ia grisi këmishën e tij nga mbrapa dhe pranë dere ata të dy takuan burrin e saj, e ajo tha "Çfarë mund të jetë ndëshkimi i atij që tenton të keqen në familjen tënde, përpos të burgoset, ose dënim të dhembshëm!?" 
26. Ai (Jusufi) tha: "Ajo m'u vërsul mua!" Një dëshmitarë nga familja e saj gjykoi: nëse këmisha e tij është grisur përpara, ajo ka thënë të drejtën, kurse ai gënjen. 
27. E nëse këmisha e tij është grisur prapa, atëherë gënjen ajo, kurse ai është i drejtë. 
28. E kur e pa ai (burri i saj) këmishën e tij të grisur prapa, tha: "Kjo është dredhi juaja, vërtet dredhia juaj është e madhe!" 
29. "Jusuf, largohu nga kjo (mos ia përmend askujt)! E ti (gruas) kërko falje për mëkatin tënd, se vërtet ti qenke fajtore!" 
30. Një grup nga gratë e qytetit thanë: "Gruaja e zotëriut (e ministrit) i vërsulet marrëzisht shërbëtorit të vet, atë e ka kapluar në shpirt dashuria, e ne jemi të bindura se ajo është në humbje të hapët. 
31. E kur ajo dëgjoi për ato përshpëritjet e tyre, dërgoi t'i thërrasë ato, u përgaditi vendmbështetje dhe secilës prej tyre i dha nga një thikë e tha: "Dilu para atyre!" Kur e panë atë, ato u tronditën dhe i prenë duart e tyre e thanë: "All-llahut i qofshim falë! Ky nuk është njeri, ky nuk është tjetër vetëm se ndonjë engjëll i lartë!" 
32. Ajo tha: "Qe, ky është ai për të cilin më qortuat mua, e unë e mësyna atë, po ai u ruajt fort. Po qe se nuk bën çka e urdhëroj, ai gjithqysh do të burgoset dhe do të nënçmohet". 
33. Ai (Jusufi) tha: "O Zoti im, burgu është më i dëshiruar për mua, se sa atë që më ofrojnë ato mua dhe nëse Ti nuk largon prej meje dredhinë e tyre, unë mund të anoj te ato e të bëhem injorant. 
34. E Zoti i tij ia pranoi lutjen atij dhe e largoi nga ai dredhin e tyre. Vërtet, Ai është që dëgjon (lutjet) dhe di (gjendjen). sure jusuf]

Pra Allahu na ka tregu se ndonjeher dashuria e erret te verbon mendjen dhe arsyen dhe njeriu priret qe te gaboje shume here sepse dashuria e tij ia ka erresuar llogjiken e tij dhe ate e komandon pasioni dhe epshi.Pra gruaja e faraonit kur e pa Jusufin te bukur u dashurua me te dhe megjithese ajo ishte e martuar me faraonit  ajo e udhehequr nga dashuria e verber duke mos arsyetuar per veprimin e saj arriti deri aty sa donte ta tradhetonte burrin e saj.
"Gruaja e zotëriut (e ministrit) i vërsulet marrëzisht shërbëtorit të vet, atë e ka kapluar në shpirt dashuria, e ne jemi të bindura se ajo është në humbje të hapët[sure jusuf]
Nqs se zemren e njeriut do ta ndanin ne dhoma psh - te dashurise, te frikes, shpreses, sinqeritetit, besimit,mbeshtetjes etj.Dhe tek Dhoma e dashurise do te vendosnim nje dashuri te madhe ( qe i perket Krijuesit) dhe dashuri te vogla (qe i perkasin krijesave psh ate te nenes, babes, gruas, femijes) Atehere dashuria e madhe(ndaj Zotit) do ti mbante ne ekuiliber dashurite e vogla qe asnjera prej tyre mos ta kalonte kufirin e saj.Keshtu ishin vendosur Keto dashuri ne zemren e Jusufit a.s prandaj edhe ai nuk gaboi dhe ta humbte arsyen e te shkonte me bashkeshorten e faraonit.

24. Ajo e mësyni atë qëllimisht, e atij do t'i shkonte mendja ndaj saj, sikur të mos i prezentohej argumenti nga Zoti i tij. Ashtu (e bëmë të vendosur) që të largojmë nga ai të keqen dhe të ndytën. Vërtet, ai ishte nga robët tanë të zgjedhur. 
Pra kur ne dhomen e dashurise e komandon  dashuria ndaj Krijuesit ajo i ben balle pasioneve dhe epsheve te c'thurura te cilat sjellin probleme tek njeriu forcon llogjiken ruan nderin dhe turpin etj.
Porse nga ana tjeter gruaja e faraonit e cila Dashuria e vogel komandoj zemren e saj u be pre e nje bukurie njerzore duke tradhetuar burrin e saj duke humbur llogjiken e shendoshe nderin e saj po keshtu sa raste kemi sot kur njerzit per hire te dashurise se verber ndaj dickaje zihen me nenat e tyre prinderit e tyre vellezerit e tyre derisa ka prej tyre qe kalojne deri ne vetvrasje .Biles ka prej tyre qe Dashuria ndaj krijesave behet aq e madhe sa ato kalojne kufijte njerzore edhe behen me keq si kafshet sa behen edhe homoseksuale.Per kete thuhet ne Kuran
72. Pasha jetën tënde (Muhammed), s'ka dyshim se ata (Populli i Lutit) ishin të humbur në dehjen e tyre. 
73. E në kohën e lindjes (së diellit) ata i përfshiu ushtima e tmerrshme. 
80. Përkujto kur popullit të vet Luti i tha: "A punoni të shëmtuarën, që asnjë nga popujt e botës nuk e bëri para jush". 
81. Vërtet, ju të shtyrë nga epshet u afroheni burrave duke i lënë gratë. Po ju jeni popull i shfrenuar". 
82. Përgjigja e popullit të tij nuk ishte tjetër vetëm se të thonë: "Dëboni ata (Lutin me besimtarë) nga vendbanimi juaj, ata janë njerëz që ruhen shumë (i largohen të shëmtuarës)". 
78. Dhe populli i tij, që më parë bënin punë të turpshme, erdhi me nguti te ai (te Luti), e ai tha: "O populli im, qe këto bijat e mia (gratë e atij vendi), janë më të pastra për ju, kinie frikë pra All-llahun e mos më turpëroni me mysafirët e mi, a nuk ka ndër ju ndonjë njeri të mençur (e të ju ndalojë nga e keqja)?" 
79. Ata thanë: "Po ti e ke të ditur se ne, nuk kemi kurrfarë lakmie në bijat tua, ti e di me siguri se çka dëshirojmë ne!" [11=70-..]


Pra zemrat e tyre ishin te verbuara dhe ato nuk e dallonin ate se cfare po kryenin duke dale dhe prej natyres njerzore duke arritur deri aty sa te shkonin me burrat. Dashuria e erret e cila nuk njeh kufijte e saj ne zemer erreson llogjiken e shendoshe e roberon njeriun ndaj veprimeve te shfrenuara i sjell njeriu stres dhe semundje e ben ate qe mos te dalloje te miren nga e keqa.Kurse ne te dy rastet  si tek profeti Jusuf dhe tek profeti Lut dashuria ndaj Allahut mbizoteronte zemrat e tyre dhe kjo dashuri i ndihmonte ato qe ta shikonin te keqen te keqe dhe te miren te mire.Ajo i jep njeriu llogjike dhe arsye te paster per te dalluar demet dhe dobite tij.Te udhehequr nga kjo dashuri keto njerez te larte i ndihmonin njerzit qe te dilnin prej humbjes se tyre i ruante qe mos te tradhetonin miqte e tyre mos humbnin nderin dhe turpin e tyre ishin besnike ne familjen e tyre .Shikoni pak boten sot kur dashurite erreta mbisundojne arsyen dhe llogjiken derisa njerzit kryejne imoralitet prostuticion rasti me i dukshem i presidentit Bill Klinton me sekretaren e tij.Ne Itali sipas statistikave 70% e bashkeshorteve i tradhetojne njeri tjetrin,Pra duhet per njeriun qe te veje ne dhomen e dashurise brenda zemres se tij ekuiliber ne mynyre qe ai te jete i vetdijshem per cdo gje qe kryen.

Semundja e dyte
Demet e dashurise ne aspektin fizonomik ose deshirave dhe pasioneve.
Pra sic e shpjeguam me lart tek tema llojet e dashurise njeriu bie ne dashuri me ane te terheqjes se shikimit ose me ane te komunikimit .Pra ne momentin kur mashkulli ose vajza  shikohen ose kumunikojne me njeri tjetrin atehere lind ne zemren e tyre nje ndjenje simpatie e cila me vone shnderrohet ne dashuri e cila ngjall tek njeriu ndjenja ,pasione dhe deshira per plotesimin e nevojave te tij seksuale. Sepse kur njeriu bie ne dashuri atehere gjendja aposionante e tij rritet  dhe kjo ndikon ne rritjen e hormoneve.Por shumica e njerzve semuren sepse mbas dashurise se tyre ato bien ne depresione dhe imagjinata deri sa arrijne edhe te mos flejne gjume naten.Nga natyra e njeriut eshte se kur ai do dicka do te vecohet me te por ne momentin qe ky vecim eshte i pamundur per shkak te largesise ose dickaje tjeter atehere kjo i sjell atij crregullime psiqike dhe fizike.Nese njeriu vazhdon te vuaje nga pasioni dhe dashuria e zjarrte per vajzen ose djalin atehere kjo tregon nje perkeqesim serioz te semundjes ,kurse brenga e tij duhet te ngritet patjeter deri ne sherimin e parregullsive mendore Kjo shkatohet si shkak i mendimit per nje kohe te gjate te asaj qe nuk ka mundesi te arrije pra vecimit me te dashuren tij.Kjo eshte sikur te dashurohesh me diellin dhe deshiron te arrish tek ai por pamundesia per te arritur tek ai te shkakton probleme mendore dhe fizike si dhe aculacione imagjinare.Personi i cili qe vuan nga kjo semundje gjithmone eshte i prokupuar me fantazine epshore dhe instiktive si psh puthjet perqafimet me enderrimin e imazhit te gjinise tjeter.Si rezultat i kesaj shtohet harresa bie interesimi per ceshtjet e tjera te jetes i shtohet merzia plogeshtia ne shpirt.
Prandaj Muhamedi a.s thote ne hadith
"Martesa eshte Zgjidhja me e mire per dy te dashuruar"
Kuptimi i hadithit eshte se kur bie ne dashuri ke te nevojshme marredheniet seksuale dhe  se ne momentin qe martohesh ose fejohesh pra kryen aktin e fejeses atehere te ligjerohet ty kryerja e marredhenieve seksuale deh ky hadith tregon se eshte e domosdoshme qe te dashururit te jene prane njeri tjetrit qe mos te kene probleme mendore  prandaj 
Profeti Muhamed a.s i ka keshilluar besimtaret 
Kush prej jush ka mundesi per tu martuar le te martohet sepse martesa ruane dliresine syve dhe te organeve seksuale dhe kush nuk ka mundesi te agjeroje sepse agjerimi ndikon ne renien e pasionit dhe dashurise per marredhenie(kur nuk ke mundesi ti kryesh ato) dhe ne kete rast do mbrohesh edhe nga mekati""
Pra dy jane mynyrat e sherimit te dashurise ne kete rast njera eshte primare e cila eshte martesa e dyta eshte agjerimi cila eshte ndihmese per durimin dhe vetengurimin ne pamundesine e shkuarjes me partnerin. 
Pra si perfundim i dy semundjeve te asaj te dashurise se verber e cila erreson syte llogjiken dhe te con ne veprime jonormale dhe dashurise e cila sjell strese mendime aculacione dhe deshira dhe pasione tek individi i keshilloj qe ne rradhe te pare te rregullojne Dashurine ne Zemrat e tyre.Ku e para te jete Dashuria ndaj Krijuesit ose Zotit ne mynyre qe kjo dashuri te bej ekuilibrin e dashurive te tjera ndaj krijesave dhe njeriu mos ta humbi arsyen e shendoshe.Po keshtu per dashurine  cila lind me ane te shikimit dhe kumunikimit dhe ngelet vetem dashuri duke mos realizuar kerkesen seksuale te cila krijohet nga kjo dashuri ka dy rruge per sherimin e saj. Nje  te evitohen dy rruget ose faktoret qe cojne ne dashuri pra *Shikimin dhe kumunikimin* 
30. Thuaju besimtarëve të ndalin shikimet , të ruajnë pjesët e turpshme të trupit të tyre se kjo është më e pastër për ta. All-llahu është i njohur hollësisht për atë që bëjnë ata.[nur 30]
  njeriu te fejohet ose martohet dhe nuk lejohen marredheniet seksuale nese njeriu nuk ka kryer njerin nga keto akte ate te fejeses ose marteses per dobite e tyre do flasim ne vazhdim dhe per demet e akteve seksuale pa kryer aktin e fejeses ne tema te llojeve te marredhenieve seksuale.
5. Sot u lejuan për ju ushqimet e mira, edhe ushqimet (të therrurat) e ithtarëve të librit janë të lejuara (hallall) për ju, edhe ushqimet (të therrurat) tuaja janë të lejuara për ta (u janë lejuar). Gratë e ndershme besimtare, dhe (gra) të ndershme nga ata të cilëve u është dhënë libri para jush, kur atyre u jepni pjesën e caktuar të kurorës, por duke pasur për qëllim martesën, jo imoralitetin dhe jo si dashnore ilegale. E kush mohon (tradhton) besimin, ai ka asgjësuar veprën e vet dhe ai në botën tjetër është prej të shkatërruarve. [sure maide]

vazhdon me temen 
*Qellimet e marteses dhe cdo gje qe lidhet me te*

----------


## aluando

Qellimet e marteses

*Pse All-llahu xhel-leshanuhu e ligjësoi martesën?*

Në fillim, para se të tregojmë rregullat e fejesës e të martesës, deshëm të përmendim shkurtimisht se ku qëndron e fshehta e martesës, cila është rëndësia e saj shëndetësore, morale, shoqërore etj. Kështu mbase do ta kuptojë më së miri rinia jonë se pse All-llahu xhel-leshanuhu e ligjësoi martesën dhe pse urdhëroi që kjo të bëhet në moshë të re. Në këtë mënyrë, kur su mbetet rrugëdalje tjetër, do ta pranojnë e do ta kryejnë atë me vetëdije dhe me dëshirë të sinqertë, (edhe pse në këtë kohë kushtet janë të rënda) nëse duan të mbrojnë vetveten, të ruajnë moralin dhe të plotësojnë kërkesat e natyrshme fiziologjike. E gjithë kjo vlen si rikujtim për ata që meditojnë.

*Urtesia e martesës qëndron në këto pika*

Në ruajtjen e gjinisë njerëzore:

Eshtë çështje themelore dhe e padiskutueshme se martesa nënkupton shtimin e gjinisë njerëzore dhe paraqet faktorin kryesor për vazhdimësinë dhe qëniesinë e saj derisa të jetë kjo botë. Cështë e vërteta edhe në Kuranin e madhëruar aludohet për rëndësinë shoqërore të saj, kur thuhet:
"O ju njerëz! Kini frikë Zotin tuaj që ju ka krijuar prej një vete (njeriu) dhe nga ajo krijoi palën (shoqen) e saj, e prej atyre dyve u shtuan shumë burra e gra". (En-Nisaë, 1)
Përveç kësaj, lidhur me këtë kemi:
"All-llahu krijoi për ju bashkëshorte nga vetë lloji juaj, e prej bashkëshorteve tuaja fëmijë e nipa". (En-Nahl, 72)
Edhe Muhammedi alejhi-selam për rëndësinë e shtimit thotë: "Martohuni që të shtoheni ! Unë do të mburrem me ju para ummeteve të tjera". (Transmeton Bejhekiu dhe Abdurrezaku).

S'KA MURGËRI NË ISLAM

Në një anë Islami nuk lejon lidhje gjinore të pakufizuara dhe për këtë ndalon prostitucionin dhe çdo gjë që shpie në të, mirëpo në anën tjetër, lejon të kundërtën, gjegjësisht thërret në martesë dhe ndalon heqjen dorë dhe tredhjen.
Nuk i lejohet muslimanit të aftë për martesë ta refuzojë aktin e tillë me pretekst se i përqëndrohet vetëm Zotit, adhurimit të Tij dhe murgërimit e largimit nga kjo botë.
Pejgamberi a.s. ua ka potencuar disa sahabëve të tij të cilët anonin nga murgërimi, se kjo mënyrë trajtohet si devijim nga rruga e Islamit dhe si refuzim i Sunnetit të Pejgamberit a.s. Në këtë mënyrë ai i eliminoi mendimet e tilla të krishtera nga rrethi Islam.

Ebu Kulâbe thotë se disa sahabe të Pejgamberit a.s. dëshironin ta refuzojnë këtë botë, t'i braktisin gratë e tyre dhe t'i qasen murgërimit. Pejgamberi a.s. foli fjalë të rrepta e pastaj tha:
"Ata (popujt) para jush u shkatërruan nga murgërimi, ishin të vrazhdë ndaj vetes dhe Zoti u bë i vrazhdë ndaj tyre. Disa prej tyre ende gjenden nëpër manastire e faltore. Adhuroni Zotin, mos i shoqëroni asgjë, shkoni në haxhxh e umre, bëhuni të drejtë dhe çdo gjë do të jetë e drejtë për ju! " (Transmetim i Abdurrezakut, Ibn Xheririt dhe Ibn Mundhirit.)

Për shkak të tyre u shpall ajeti:
"O ju që besuat! Mos i ndaloni (mos i bëni haram) të mirat që per ju i lejoi All-llahu (i bëri hallall), dhe mos e teproni se Alllahu nuk i do ata që e teprojnë (i kalojnë kufijtë e dispozitave të Zotit)". (Mâide, 87)
Nga Muxhahidi transmetohet se disa njerëz si Uthman ibn Madh'uni dhe Abdull-Ilah ibn Amri dëshironin të heqin dorë nga kjo botë, të tredhen dhe të veshin tesha të papërpunuara. Për ta u shpall ajeti i lartpërmendur dhe ai që vijon. (Tefsiri i Ibn Xheririt)
Buhariu transmeton se një grup i sahabëve shkuan te shtëpitë e Pejgamberit a. s. për t'i pyetur bashkëshortet e tij rreth ibadetit të tij. Kur i dëgjuan, menduan se përgjigjja është e pamjaftueshme dhe thanë: "Si mund të krahasohemi me Pejgamberin a.s. kur atij Zoti ia ka falur mëkatet e kaluara dhe të ardhshme!
" Njëri prej tyre tha se do të agjërojë tërë jetën, tjetri tha se do të lutet tërë natën kurse i treti tha se nuk do të martohet asnjëherë. Kur e dëgjoi këtë Pejgamberi a.s. ua sinjalizoi gabimin dhe u tha:
"Unë e njoh më mirë se ju Zotin dhe më shumë se ju prej Tij friksohem, mirëpo natën e kaloj në lutje e gjume, agjëroj, ha dhe martohem. Ai që largohet nga Sunneti im, nuk ka lidhje me mua (nuk më takon mua!) ".
Sa'd ibn Ebi Vekkasi thotë se Pejgamberi a.s. e ka refuzuar murgërinë e Uthman ibn Medh'unit, dhe sikur të lejonte, të gjithë ne do të tredheshim.
Pejgamberi a.s. u thotë të gjithë të rinjve:
"O ju të rinj! Ai që mund të kujdeset për gruan le të martohet, ngase kështu i mbyll shikimet dhe mbron veten." (Transmetim i Buhariut)

Nga këto hadithe disa dijetarë e obligojnë martesën për çdo musliman që ka mundësi për të, kurse disa të tjerë e kushtëzojnë për atë që s'mund të qëndrojë e ta mbrojë veten.
Nuk i takon muslimanit të mos martohet nga frika prej rizkut të paktë apo prej përgjegjësisë por obligohet të përpiqet, të punojë dhe të presë begatinë nga Zoti, të cilën ua ka premtuar të martuarve që dëshirojnë të jenë të pastër e të dëlirë. Në këtë kontekst, Zoti i Madhëruar thotë:
"Dhe martoni të pamartuarat (të pamartuarit) dhe robërit e robëreshat tuaja qe janë të ndershëm e të ndershme. Nëse jeni të varfër, Allahu ju begaton nga mirësia e Tij, Allahu është bujar i madh, i gjithëdijshëm ". (Nur, 32)
Pejgamberi a.s. thotë:
"Zoti e ka bërë hak t'u ndihmojë tre personave: të martuarin që dëshiron të mbrohet, robin që ia mundëson zotëriu i vet të paguajë e të fitojë lirinë dhe luftëtarin në rrugën e Zotit " (Transmetim i Nesaiut, Tirmidhiut, Ibn Maxhes dhe Hakimit.)


Në ruajtjen e familjes:

Falë martesës, të cilën All-llahu xhel-leshanuhu e ligjësoi, fëmijët mburren me atë se u takojnë prindërve të caktuar, sepse në familje e ndiejnë përkatësinë e vet, respektin njerëzorë dhe harmoninë shpirtërore Po të mos ishte martesa shoqëria njerëzore do të mbushej me fëmijë të paligjshëm dhe jashtë kujdesit familjar. Kjo do të paraqiste një zvetënim të rëndë për moralin dhe një përhapje të rënies së përgjithshme të shoqërisë njerëzore.

Në shpëtimin e shoqërisë nga prishja e moralit:

Martesa shpëton shoqërinë nga prishja e moralit, individin e mbron nga prishja e shoqërisë, sepse instiktet biologjike ndaj gjinisë tjetër gjejnë shprehje në gjininë e lejuar. Lidhur me rëndësinë morale të martesës, Muhmmedi alejhi-selam shprehet në bisedën me një grup të rinjsh:
"O ju të rinj! Kush ka mundësi për martesë le të martohet; ajo të ndal nga shikimi i ndaluar (haram) dhe siguron mbrojtje për organet gjinore. Ai që ska mundësi le të agjërojë; agjërimi është frenues i epshit". (Transmetojnë El xhema-ah).

Në ndihmën e bashkëshortëve në formimin e familjes:

Me anë të martesës bashkëshotët ndimohen në formimin e familjes, në edukimin e fëmijëve dhe në punët e përditshme gjatë jetës, ku secili plotëson punët e tjetrit:
Pra gruaja merret me punët e saj dhe me gjithë atë që i përshtatet asaj si femër Me fjalë të tjera, ajo kryen detyrat e saj ndaj burrit, kujdeset në familje për rritjen dhe edukimin e fëmijëve. Edhe burri bën punët e veta dhe gjithë atë që i takon natyrës së tij, si p.sh., përgjegjësia e tij ndaj familjes, angazhimi për sigurimin material të familjes dhe ngarkimi i tij me punët fizike Të gjitha këto arrihen në saj të gjuhës së përbashkët për ndihmë të ndërsjellë bashkëshortore për formimin e familjes me edukatë dhe themele të shëndosha. Në një familje të këtillë mbizotëron dashuria e mëshira, sipas të drejtave të fesë Islame.

Në shpëtimin e shoqërisë nga sëmundjet:
Me anë të martesës shoqëria shpëton nga sëmundjet ngjitëse vdekje prurëse, të cilat përhapen me anë të kurvërisë (zinasë).
Ndër sëmundjet e tilla, më të përhapura janë:

-* Sëmundja e gonoresë.*
Sëmundja e gonoresë (triperit) ngjitet me anë të marrëdhënieve seksuale të palejueshme (zinasë) dhe shkakton infektim akut në mitër e në herdhe. Kjo mund të shkatojë shterpësinë dhe infeksionin e nyjeve. Gjithashtu mund të ndikojë te foshnja duke ia dëmtuar sytë ose duke shkakëtuar verbëri të plotë.
-
*Sëmundja e sifilizit*
Kjo sëmundje ngjitet me anë të marrëdhënieve të palejueshme, por edhe nga puthjet. Shkakton infeksiosioni e lëkurës, nyjave, eshtrave, muskujve, zemrës, stomakut, mushkërive, por edhe tendosjen psikike. 

*Homo-seksualizmi* 

Kjo sëmundje është shumë e rrezikshme dhe paraqitet tek ata që kanë marrdhënie seksuale me njërëz të së njëjtës gjini. Këto sëmundje janë më të përhapura te shoqëritë që merren si më të zhvilluara e më të qytetëruara, si p.sh. SHBA-të dhe Evropa Perëndimore. Atje gjenden (p.sh Nju-Jork) mëse 500.000 njerëz që vuajnë nga kjo sëmundje dhe që janë të paraqitur në mënyrë legale, ndërsa numri i atyre që veprojnë fshehurazi është shumëfish më i madh.
"(Të Mjerët ju) A shkoni pas meshkuive të kësaj bote! E gratë tuaja i lini anash, të cilat Zoti juai i krijoi për ju! Por ju jeni një popull që kalon çdo kufi!". (Esh-Shura, 165-166) 

*Halucinacioni seksual* 
Personi që vuan nga kjo sëmundje gjithmonë është i prekupuar me fantazinë epshërore dhe instiktive (si p.sh. me marrëdhëniet seksuale, puthjen, përqafimet, me ëndërrimin e vazhdueshëm të organeve të ndryshme të gjinisë tjetër etj.). Si rezultat i kësaj shtohet harresa, bie interesimi i tij për aspektet e tjera të jetës, i shtohet plogështia e limontia dhe personi duket i lodhur, i ngathët, i brengisur e i dëshpëruar.

*MASTURBIMI (ISTIMNÂ)*

Presioni nga grafullimi i instinktit (seksual) e detyron të riun që me anë të masturbimit ta ejakulojë spermën nga trupi i tij, për t'i qetësuar nervat dhe tensionin seksual. Shumica e dijetarëve këtë e ndalojnë duke argumentuar me fjalët e Malikit që mbështeten në ajetin kur'anor:
"Dhe ata të cilët e ruajnë nderin e vet (sa i përket jetës intime) me përjashtim ndaj grave të veta (me kurorë) dhe ndaj atyre (robëreshave) që i kanë në pronësinë e vet, për të cilat nuk janë të qortuar, e kush kërkon prej tyre (dëfrim nga të ndaluarit), të tillë janë ata që kanë shkelur normat e caktuara. (El-Mu'minun, 5-7)


- *Sëmundja e pubertitetit të hershëm*
Me këtë sëmundje goditen personat te të cilët epshi seksual zgjohet para kohe dhe shkaton të meta trupore e mendore shpesh të shoqëruara edhe me sëmundje të tjera. Si rezultat i kësaj përhapet amoraliteti. Më hollësisht për këto sëmundje dhe për rreziqet e tyre shprehen mjekët specialistë.

Në qetësimin shpirtërorë:

Me anë të martesës forcohet lidhja e dashurisë e mëshirës dhe secili prej bashkëshortëve qetësohet me dashurinë e tjetrit, duke gjetur harmoninë në krahët e njëri tjetrit. Pra, bashkëshorti pas kryerjes së detyrave në punë, kthehet në mesin familjar dhe bashkë me bashkëshorten dhe fëmijët i harron telashet e ditës dhe lodhjen gjatë punës. Edhe gruaja ndien kënaqësi afër bashkëshortit të vet. (Kënaqësia shpirtërore duhet të mbizotërojë gjithnjë midis bashkëshortëve).Ata me zell e vendosmëri presin ditën e nesërme për ti kruer punët dhe detyrat e veta, sipas profesionit. Në jetën e këtillë bashkëshortore mbizotëron aftësia për kryrjen e detyrave dhe për realizimin e harmonisë familjare.
Kjo gjë vërtetohet edhe me fjalët e Kuranit famëlartë:
"Edhe një argument tjetër i Tij është se Ai nga lloji juaj, krijon bashkëshorte që të gjeni prehje pranë tyre, dhe ndërmjet jush mbjell dashuri dhe mëshirë. Ky, me të vërtetë, është argument për njerëzit që meditojnë". (Er-Rum, 21)

Në nxitjen e dashurisë prindërore:

Me anë të martesës lind dashuria e madhe e prindërve ndaj fëmijëve të tyre. Kjo shihet qartë në ndikimin e madh që ka dashuria e prindërve te fëmijët dhe në sukseset gjatë përkujdesjes, edukimit, ruajtjes së interesave të tyre, si dhe në përpjekjet e tyre për një jetë të mirë dhe ardhmëri të gëzueshme.
Sa mirë është shprehur dikush për sinqeritetin e dashurisë prindërore ndaj fëmijëve të tyre.

Nëse sjanë këta fëmijë
Si të pëllumbit zogj
Që i rrijnë njëri-tjetrit përbri
Në këtë të pafundmen botë
Do të isha me zemërim plot.
I kemi si mushkëritë tanë
Dhe kur mbi tokë bredhin
Druaj nga krahu që merr era
Se sytë më mbeten hapur gjithmonë 

Pas kësaj që cekëm për rëndësinë dhe vlerën e martesës, nuk është për tu çuditur se edhe ligji i lartë Islam (sheriati) ka nxitur dhe ka ligjësuar martesën
Të shohim se çka thotë Kurani i madhëruar: 
"Martohuni me ato gra që ju pëlqejnë; me dy, me tri a me katër. E nëse i frikësoheni padrejtësisë (ndaj tyre), atëherë vetëm me një" (En-Nisa, 3)*{KY ajet sherben ne rastet el uftes kur burrat vdesin dhe nr i grave eshte me i madh ateher Islami i jep nje zgjidhje kesaj situate qe te mos degjeneroje ne prostuticion.*

" Dhe martoni të pamartuarit dhe të pamartuarat prej jush, edhe robërit e shërbëtorët tuaj të mirë, e nëse janë të varfër All-llahu do ti pasurojë nga mirësia e tij. Allahu është i gjërë në mirësi dhe di çdo gjë". (En-Nur, 32)

Muhammedi alejhisselam në disa hadithe thotë:
"O ju të rinj! Kush ka mundësi për martesë le të martohet".

"Kjo botë është kënaqësi, e kënaqësia më e mirë e kësaj bote është gruaja e mirë". (Transmeton Muslimi, Ibnu Maxhe dhe Nesaiu)

"Katër gjëra janë prej punëve të pejgamberëve: kënaja, parfumi, misvaku dhe martesa". (Tirmidhiu)

"Martohuni që të shtoheni se unë do të mburrem me ju para ummeteve të tjera". (Bejhekiu dhe Abdurrezaku).


*vazhdon
RRegullat e marteses dhe fejeses*

----------


## aluando

kete teme do ta vazhdojme me vone sepse duhet  te rregulloj materialin.

----------


## aluando

*MARTESA ESHTE ZGJEDHJE*

Me ligjin e saj të lartë feja Islame ka paraqitur para çdo njërit (të fejuarit e të fejuarës) rregulla dhe norma të caktuara. Nëqoftëse njerëzit bazohën në udhëzimet e Tij dhe ecin në rrugën e Tij atëherë martesa do të ishte në një shkallë të lartë kuptimi të dashurisë dhe marrëveshjes që do të formonte familja me djem dhe vajza, me një besim të lartë të ndërsjelltë, me moral të fortë, trup të shëndoshë, mentalitet të pjekur dhe shpirt të pastërt dhe të qetë.
Ja pra rregullat dhe vëndimet më kryesore:

*Zgjedhja e bashkëshortës me bazë të fortë fetare:* 

Kur themi fetare e kemi qëllimin te kuptimi i vërtetë për Islamin dhe praktikimi i vlerave dhe edukatës së tij të lartë. Qëllimin e kemi edhe te përmbajtja e plotë të sistemit të sheriatit dhe parimeve të tij jë përgjithshme. Kur të jenë në nivel të lartë të kuptimit, të praktikimit dhe përmbajtjes të rregullave Islame, atëherë do të quhën besimtarë të moralshëm, ndërsa kur njëri prej tyre nuk është në këtë shkallë të kuptimit, praktikimin dhe përmbajtjes së rregullave të Islamit, atëherë nënkuptohet që ai është i devijuar, moralprishur dhe largë Islamit, sado që të paraqitet para njerëzve se është i mirë, devotshëm dhe besimtarë i fortë. Lidhur me këtë, ata që duan të martohen i udhëzon edhe Muhammedi alejhisselam, që të zgjedhin burrin ose gruan me besim Islam, që gruaja ti kryej obligimret ndaj burrit, fëmijëve dhe shtëpisë. 
Transmeton Buhariu, Muslimi dhe të tjerët nga Ebu Hurejra (Zoti qoftë i kënaqur me të) se Muhammedi a.s. ka thënë: "Femrën e martojnë katër gjëra: pasuria, nderi familjarë, bukuria dhe feja. Zgjidhe fetarën, të lumtë!"

Nga ana tjetër, pejgamberi a.s. i udhëzon përgjegjësit (prindërit) që bijës ti kërkojnë një bashkëshortë fetarë dhe të moralshëm, për ti kryer detyrimet ndaj familjes, bashkëshortës dhe fëmijëve. Poashtu të ruajë nderin me gjelozi dhe të kujdesën për nevojat e përgjithshme të shtëpisë (familjës).
Transmeton Termilliu nga Muhammedi a.s., ku thuhet: "Nëse vjen te ju ndonjë djalë të cilit ja pelqeni fenë dhe moralin  martojeni, e nëqoftëse nuk e bëni këtë (dmth. Nuk e martoni vajzën tuaj me të) do të bëhet trazirë dhe rrëmujë e madhe mbi tokë".

A ka gjë më të keqe se femra të bierë në kthetrat e një të fejuari ateist e të pamoralshëm, i cili nuk e përfill para bashkëshortës as farefisin, as marrëveshjën, ashtu siç nuk i kushton rëndësi nderit, gjelozisë, besnikërisë dhe familjës?
A ka mynxyrë (të keqe) më të madhe se gruaja besimtare të jetë në kthetrat e një burri të shthurur e të pamoralshëm, i cili e detyron atë të zhvishet dhe të shoqërohet me burra të huaj, të konsumoj alkool dhe të vallëzojë me të huaj, të largohet nga përgjegjësia e fesë dhe e moralit?

Sa femra muslimane që kanë qenë shembuj të nderit e pastërtisë, fatkeqësishtë kur shkojnë në një shtëpi të amoralshmish dhe të një burri të shfrenuar, nën ndikimin e tij bëhen gra të pamoralshme, që nuk u kushton rëndësi parimeve të vlefshme, pikpamjeve për nderin dhe pastërtinë! Ska dyshim se prej tyre do të lindin e do të rritën fëmijët që do të bëhën të pamoralshëm, përveç në rastet kur gjendet ndonjë njeri që i nxjerrë nga ajo vorbull e çroditjes dhe i udhëzonë në dhën e drejtë. Pra zgjedhja e femrës me baza fetare dhe morale është një prej kushteve më të rëndësishme që do tu sigurojë bashkëshorteve harmoni të plotë, fëmijëve edukim të mirë, ndërsa familjes nder dhe stabilitet të duhur.
*
Zgjedhja e bashkëshortes nga një familje e fisme dhe e ndershme:* 
Një nga rregullat e Islamit për zgjedhjen e shokut (shoqes) të jetës është që bashkëshortja të jetë nga një familje fisnike dhe e dëgjuar për mirësi, nder e moral, për shkak se njërëzit janë burim i së mirës dhe i së keqës; dikush është i ndreuar e dikush i poshtëruar, dikush i moralshëm e dikush i pamoralshëm. Me të vërtetë në ndryshimine cilësive ka aludura Muhammedi a.s., kur thotë:
" Njerëzit dallohen sipas të mirës dhe të keqes, siç dallohen edhe metalet; ai ka qenë i pajisur me virtyte të mira në kohën e injorancës, i gëzon po ashtu edhe në Islam, nëse i praktikon rregullat e Islame". (transmeton Tajalisiu, Ibnu Meni-i dhe Askeriu)
Për këtë shkak Muhhamedi a.s. porosit çdonjërin që do të martohet që ta zgjedhë bashkëshorten me baza të shëndosha të nderit dhe mirësisë.
Ja disa hadithe të pejgamberit a.s. lidhur me këtë:
Transmeton Daru Kutniu, Askeriu dhe Ibnu Adiu nga Ebu Said El-Huderi, ku thuhet se Muhammedi a.s. ka thënë: "Ruhuni nga barishtet e plehut!" As-habët thanë se çka janë ato barishte plehu. Muhammedi a.s. tha: "Gruaja e bukur në rrethin e prishur".
Transmeton Ibnu Maxhe, daru Kutniu dhe Hakimi nga Aishja (Zoti qoftë i kënaqur me të ) në një hadith Merfuë: "Kërkoni gra të mira dhe fisnike, se prejardhja trashëgohet".
Transmeton Ibnu Adiju dhe Ibnu Asakiri nga Aishja (Zoti qoftë i kënaqur me të) gjithashtu në një hadith Merfuë:
"Kërkoni për martesë gra të mira dhe fisnike, sepse ato lindin (fëmijë) të ngjashëm me vëllezërit dhe motrat e tyre" 
Në një transmetim tjetër: "Kërkoni vende të volitshme për martesë se ndoshta fëmija ngjet nga dajallarët e tij". Transmeton Ibnu Adiju në librin e tij "El-Kamil", në një hadith Merfuë: "Martohuni me një vajzë familjare se prejardhja trashëgohet".
Krejt këto hadithe i udhëzojnë ata që dëshirojnë të martohen, që gratë ti zgjidhen nga një rreth i mrë, të kenë prejardhje nga stëgjyshër të lavdëruar e bujarë.
Ndoshta këtu qëndron e fshehta që me këtë bashkëshort të lindin fëmijë të ndershëm, të pajisur me moral Islam që, nga nënat së bashku me qumështin e vlefshëm që thithin, të edukohen mirë dhe me moral të shëmdoshë!
Duke u nisur nga ky parim, Othman Ibn EbilAs Eth-Thekafij porosit djemt e tij që ti zgjedhin bashkëshortet dhe ti largohen derës së keqe. Ja dhe fjalët e tij:
"O bir! I martuari është mbjellës, pra le të shikojë njeriu ku e mbjell faren e tij, sepse gjaku i keq shumë pak lind, atëherë zgjedhni, edhe në rast se zgjatet ajo (martesa).
Për të vërtetuar këto fjalë, ja përgjigjja e Omer El-Farukit (Zoti qoftë i kënaqur me të) kur e pyet njëri prej fëmijëve të tij se çfarë detyre ka prindi ndaj fëmijës së vet:
"Të zgjedhë nënë fëmijësh, ta pagëzojë me emër të mirë fëmijën dhe tia mësojë Kuranin".
Për ata që duan të martohen ska rrugëdalje tjetër, përveç se ti zgjedhin bashkëshortet e mira e me prejardhje të mirë që kështu në martesë të jenë të lumtur dhe të kenë familje të pastër, pasardhës dhe besimtarë të mirë.

*Martesa me të huajën (atë që se kemi fis):* 

Prej udhëzimeve të urta Islame në zgjedhjen e bashkëshortes, është edhe dhënia përparësi martesës sa më larg fisit, që të mos ketë rrezik fëmija të jetë me të meta psiko-fizike, me sëmundje ngjitëse e të trashëgueshme si dhe për tu zgjeruar lidhjet shoqërore. Në këtë martesë gjendet forca, bashkimi mes myslimanëve është më i qëndrueshëm kurse njohja e tyre zgjerohet.

Prandaj nuk duhet të çuditemi kur hasim thëniet e Muhammedit a.s.ku na e tërheq vërejtjen për martesën me të afërmit, se fëmija mund të rritet i dobët, se të metat e tyre mund të trashëgohen, si:
"Mos u martoni me të afërmit se fëmija lind me të meta psiko-fizike (të meta mendore e trupore)", ose "Largohuni të afërmve që fëmijët të mos lindin me të meta psiko-fizike".
Këtë e vërteton shkenca e gjenetikës ku thuhet se: "Martesa me të afërmit lind fëmijë me të meta mendore dhe trupore, trashëgon cilësi të këqija morale dhe trdita shoqërore të shëmtuara".

Këtë zbulim Muhammedi a.s. e ka vënë në pah 14 shekuj para se ta thotë shkenca fjalën e saj. Me të vërtetë All-llahu xh.sh është i drejtë kur thotë:
"Dhe ai (Pejgamberi) nuk flet nga mendja e tij. Ai (Kurani) nuk është tjetër, pos shpallje që i shpallet". (En-Nexhm, 3-4) 
*
Përparësia në martesë me beqare:* 

Prej udhëzimeve të tjera të urta Islame rreth zgjedhjes së bashkëshortes është edhe përparësia e martesës me beqaren. Kjo gjë lidhet me disa të mira dhe vlera të mëdha!
Këto vlera janë:

Mbrojtja e familjes nga prishja dhe përçarja e jetës bashkëshortore, gjë që njëherit është edhe përforcim i lidhjeve të dashurisë bashkëshortore, sepse beqarja është besnike, e sinqertë dhe e dashuron personin, i cili do ta marrë në mbrojtje. Me të vejën ndodh e kundërta, ajo nuk mund të përshtatet, të dashurohet dhe të lidhet shpirtërisht me bashkëshortin e dytë që dallon nga i pari. Sjellja e bashkëshortit të parë ndryshon nga sjellja e bashkëshortit të dytë.
Lidhur me këtë po japim sqrimet, të cilat Aishja (Zoti qoftë i kënaqur me të ) i thotë gjatë bisedës me Muhammedin a.s.
"O i dërguari i All-llahut! Si thua ti, nëse në një luginë, has një dru prej të cilit dikush ka ngrënë dhe një dru tjetër prej të cilit nuk ka ngrënë kush, prej cilit dru do të hanin devetë tuaja?"
Muhammedi a.s.tha:
"Natyrisht, prej drurit që nuk ka ngrënë kush". Atëherë Aishja tha: "Pra, unë jam ajo". (Transmeton Buhariu)

Me këtë ajo ka pasur për qëllim të tregojë vlerën e BEQAREVE prej grave të tjera. 
Cështë e vërteta, Muhammedi a.s. përmend edhe disa dobi të tjera nga martesa me beqare, kur thotë:
"Martohuni me beqare se ato janë gojëëmbla (fjalëmira), limndin më tepër, rastet e tradhëtisë bashkëshortore janë më të rradha dhe pajtohen me kushtet minimale të jetesës". (Transmeton Ibnu Maxhe dhe Bejhekiu)
Po ashtu Muhammedi a.s. i tregon Xhabirit (Zoti qoftë i kënaqur me të) se martesa me beqare e lind dashurinë dhe e përforcon anën e mbrojtjes dhe të pastërtisë
Transmeton Buhariu dhe Muslimi se Muhammedi a.s., duke u kthyer nga lufta "Dhatu Er-Rikaë", Xhabirit i ka thënë:
"O Xhabir! A je martuar?"
Xhabiri iu përgjigj:
"Po, o i dërguari i All-llahut"
Muhammedi a.s.tha:
"Me vejushë apo beqare"
Xhabiri tha:
"Jo, por vejushë"
Muhammedi a.s. tha:
"A su martove me një beqare, me të cilën do të përkëdheleshit të dy?"
Xhabiri tha:
"O i dërguari i All-llahut, babai im vdiç në luftën e Uhudit dhe la pas shtatë motra. U martova me një grua amvisë dhe me përvojë që të kujdeset për to!"
Muhammedi a.s. tha:
"Inshaall-llah ia ke qëlluar".
Hadithi i Xhabirit aludon në atë se martesa me vejushën është më mirë se me beqaren, në disa raste për tu plotësuar bashkëpunimi, siç është rasti i lartpërmendur. Me këtë vërtetohet fjala e All-llahut xhel-leshanuhu:
"Ndihmohuni mes vete, me të mira dhe në të mbara" (El-Maide, 

*2)Përparësia në martesë me femrën që lind.* 

Prej udhëzimeve të Islamit në zgjedhjen e bashkëshortes, është zgjedhja e një femre që lind. Femra e tillë njihet me anë të dy gjërave:
E para: Të mos e ketë trupin të prekur nga sëmundjet që ndalojnë shtatzëninë. Për ta ditur këtë gjë duhet konsultuar me specialistët e gjinekologisë. 
E dyta: Të merret parasysh gjendja e nënës dhe motrave të saj të martuara në aspektin e lindjes, sepse në qoftë se janë nga ato që lindin, ka më shumë gjasa që ajo të lindë. 
Edhe shkencërisht është vërtetuar se femra që lind është me trup dhe shëndet të mirëNjë femër e këtillë ka mundësi ti kryejë punët shtëpiake, kërkesat edukative dhe detyrimet e bashkëshortësisë në mënyrë më të përpiktë
Duhet cekur se ai që vlerëson se ka mundësi ti kryejë detyrat e tij edukative ndaj fëmijëve në një mënyrë më të përsosur, atëhere ska rrugëdalje tjetër në qoftë se do të martohet përveç se të kërkojë një grua që lind, që kështu të shtohet ummeti i Muhammedi a.s. , i cili ka ardhur për të mirën e njerëzisë
Ja edhe një udhëzim i Muhammedit a.s.tek i cili erdhi një njeri dhe i tha:
"O i dërguari i All-llahut! Unë e dua një femër me famë dhe pasanike, por ajo nuk lind. Atë martohem me të?" Muhammedi a.s. nuk e lejoi që të martohet me të. 
Ai erdhi përsëri dhe ia tha të njëjtat fjalë, kur erdhi për herë të tretë, Muhammedi a.s. i tha:
"Martohuni me ato që lindin dhe që janë të dashura (te burrat e vet), se unë do të mburrem me numrin tuaj të madh ndaj ummeteve të tjera". (Transmeton Ebu Davudi, Nesaiu dhe Hakimi)
Duhet marrë parasysh shëndetin trupor. 
Për të qenë martesa në harmoni dhe fryt i një familjeje të fortë dhe të shëndoshë, Islami porositë që për bashkëshorte të zgjedhet femra e shëndoshë psiko-fizikisht. Islami u jep të drejtën e ndrjes, në qoftë se njëri prej bashkëshortëve është i sëmurë dhe nuk mund ti kryejë punët intime bashkëshortore.
Muhammedi a.s. thotë:
" Largohu prej atij që është i sëmurë nga lepra, ashtu siç ik prej luanit".(Transmeton Buhariu)
"Të mos shkojë i sëmuri (me sëmundje ngjitëse) tek i shëndoshi"  (Transmeton Buhariu)
Këto janë rregullat më të rëndësishme për mirëzgjedhjen e bashkëshortes dhe të bashkëshortit .
Pra, Islami e përcakton bërthamën e parë të familjes me anë të martesës sepse ajo bëhet mbi baza të forta dhe rregulla të forta dhe rregulla praktike e të shëndosha në zgjedhjen e bashkëshortes. Prej atyre më të rëndësishme janë: zgjedhja e bashkëshortes me baza fetare, me prejardhje fisnike dhe me nder familjar, dhënia e përparësisë martesës me beqare etj.
Kur ta dijë muslimani se prej ku duhet të fillojë për formimin e familjes myslimane, pasardhësve dhe gjeneratës që beson në All-llahun xh.sh atëherë atij i lehtësohen barret me të cilat është i ngarkuar, në shikimin e tij është i lehtë çdo hap që e merr në edukimin e fëmijës së tij.
Madje do të jetë i suksesshëm edhe në formimin e familjes dhe ardhmërisë së saj
*
Përse?*

Për shkak se ai e ka sjellë në shtëpi gurthemelin, mbi të cilin do të vihen shtyllat e një edukimi të fortë, bazat e një morali shoqëror dhe shenjat e një shoqërie e të vlefshme
Pra, ajo është gruaja e sinqertë dhe e mirë! 





Kurse rregullat që duhen marrë parasysh janë:
*1.Shikimi i së fejuarës:* 
Feja islame e ka ligjësuar që të fejuarit të shihen mes vetepër ta pasur të qartë zgjedhjen e bashkëshortit. Këtë gjë në mënyrë origjinale e pohon transmetimi i Tirmidhiut Nesaiut ibnu Maxhes dhe Buhariut, ku Mugire ibnu Shube fejoi një femër e mandej Muhammedi alejhis-selam i tha:
"Shikoje atë se ky shikim është mënyra më e mirë që mes jush të vazhdojë dashuria dhe marrëveshja".
Po ashtu kjo shihet edhe në një transmetim tjetër të Muslimit dhe Nesaiut, ku një njeri erdhi te Muhammedi alejhis-selam dhe i tregoi se është martuar me një vajzë prej Ensarëve, kurse Muhammedi alejhis-selam atij i tha:
"A e ke parë atë"?
Ai iu përgjigj me jo!
Muhammedi alejhis-selam i tha:
"Shikoje atë se në sytë e Ensarëve ka diçka "(do të thotë se gratë e Ensarëve i kanë oasur sytë e vegjël, ndërsa arabët sytë e tillë si kanë pëlqyer).
Për këtë shikim ka rregulla, të cilave i fejuaru duhet tu përmbahet:
a. Nuk i lejohet të fejuarit të shikojë një femër përveçnë qoftë se ka vendosur sinqerisht që të martohet.
Transmetojnë Ahmedi dhe Ibnu Maxhe nga Muhammedialejhis-selam, ku thuhet:
[COLOR]"Në qoftë se All-llahu ia fut në zemër një njeriu për ta fejuar një femër, ska gjë gjë nëse e shikon atë femër (për shkak se e ka me seriozitet)"[/COLOR]
b. Të fejuarit i lejohet të shikojë tek e fejuara vetëm fytyrën dhe duart, për shkak se shikimi në fytyrëpasqyron trupin, kurse duart janë zakonisht të zhveshura. Vërtetimi për atë se qëllimi i shikimit është fytyra, është fjala e Muhammedit alejhis-selam që i thotë përsonitpër të cilin u fol pak më lart:
[COLOR]"Shikoje atë se në sytë e Ensarëve ka diçka".[/COLOR]
Ajo që vërteton se të fejuarit si lejohet të shikojë tek e fejuara përveç fytyrës dhe duarve, është dhe transmetimi i Hakimit kur Muhammedi a.s. e dërgoi Umme Sulejmin te një femër dhe i tha : " Shikoja këmbët dhe merri erë gojës së saj!"
Sikur të lejohej shikimi i pjesëve të tjera të trupit, personalisht këtë do ta kishte bërë Muhammedi a.s. Pa dyshim ai është i pastër.
c. Lejohet shikimi të përsëritet sipas nevojës përderisa pamja e saj ti ngelë në kujtesë. Si argument për përsëritjen e shikimit është fjala e Muhammedit a.s., kur thotë:
"Shikoje atë". Prej kësaj kuptohet se shikimi mund të përsëritet për shkak se nuk është kufizuar me një ose dy herë
ç. Lejohet bashkëbisedimi në momentin e shikimit, për shkak se zëri i gruas te shumica e dijetarëve sështë auret. Muhammedi a.s. ka biseduar me gratë. Sahabët (Zoti qoftë i kënaqur me ta) i kanë pyetur gratë e Muhammedit a.s pas vdekjes së tij për hadithet dhe vendimet e Sheriatit. Biseda ndërmjet sahabëve dhe grave të Muhammedit a.s. është zhvilluar prapa një perdeje.
JANE DHE DISA  SI MOS TE SHIHEN PJESET E TURPSHME ETJ.



Këto janë rregullat që i jepë Islami të fejuarit në rrugën e tij për martesë, kurse ai që largohet nga këto rregulla dhe merr rrugë tjetër, është njëri prej atyre që ka merituar gjynahin dhe ka kundërshtuar ligjin e Islamit!
Por, nëse paraqitim realitetin shoqërorë do të shohim se shumica për sa i përket fejesës kanë dy qëndrime të kundërta:
**Grupi i parë (amoral),* që su përmbahet ligjeve dhe rregullaveetë i slamit dhe vetes i lejojnë që me të fejuarën të veprojë si të dojë dhe kur të dojë, pa kufi dhe pa kontroll E kjo me supozim që të njohë moralin dhe veset e saj.
Ky supozim është i pavërtetë, e refuzon Islami e madje këtë gjë edhe e lufton pa mëshirë, për shkak se ajo bie në kundërshtim me parimet e moralit, me nderin e gruas dhe me sistemin e Islamit
ثshtë e qartë për atë që sheh dhe mendon se ky qëndrim së bashku (përzierje jomorale) shndërrohet në lidhje të dyshimta dhe rrënon autoritetin e së fejuarës më tepër se të të fejuarit për shkak se i fejuari në rast ndarjeje me argumentim se nuk është e përshtatshme për të, ska dyshim se femra do të bëhet objekt dyshimi dhe përgojimi për masën. Kjo gjë e bën atë lëneshë (të pamartuar) në tregun e robërve, bile bëhet e padobishme.
Po ashtu ky qëndrim së bashku nuk do të mund ti realizojë qëllimet e tij në njohjën e moralit, për shkak se në këto raste që të dy mundohën të bëjnë aktrim artificial.
Kemi dëgjuar për këso martesash amorale që nuk e kanë realizuar qëllimin e vet në stabilizimin e jetës bashkëshortore, bile martesa e këtillë shndrrohet në ndarje dhe shkurorëzim!
Pra, ku është ajo njohja e moralit, e bërë me qëndrim të pakufizuar së bashku gjatë njohjes dhe fejesës? Por, këto të vërteta të pakundërshtueshme, mizorët i mohojnë!
**Grupi i dytë (fanatikë të përbetuar),* që su përmbahën rregullave e ligjit Islam dhe refuzojnë synetin e Muhammedit a.s. në shikimin e së fejuarës para kontratës, bile haptazi thonë se nuk ua lëjojmë të fejuarve ti shohin vajzat e tyre, përveç natën e martesës 
ثshtë e qartë për atë që mëndon dhe që sheh se ky qëndrim i ashpër spërputhet me ligjin Islam, bile shumica e grave nuk ndiejnë rahati shpirtërore dhe harmoni bashkëshortore. Ska rrugëdalje tjetër për të fejuarit dhe përgjegjësitë e të fejuarës, përveç se t;u përmbahen përcaktimeve të Allahut xh.sh gjatë hyrjes në pragun e martesës, në qoftë se ia duan gruas nderin dhe burrit interesin, shtëpisë stabilizimin dhe sgoqërisë moralin.
Në Kuanin e madhëruar thuhet:
"Këto janë dispozita të Allahut, pra mos i kundërshtoni, sepse kush i tejkalon dispozitat e Allahut, pikërisht të tillë janë zullumqarët". (El-Bekare, 229) 

*2.Fejesa mbi fejesë:* 

Në qoftë se një njeri fetarë dhe i moralshëm e kërkon ta fejojë një femër dhe familjes së saj pret përgjigje pozitive, atëhere ndalohet rreptësisht që dikush tjetër ta fejojë këtë femër, përderisa i pari të heqë dorë nga kjo fejesë ose të japë leje.
Transmeton Buhariu nga Muhammedi a.s., ku thuhet:
"Të mos fejojë kush mbi fejesën e vëllahit (mysliman) të tij, përderisa i pari të heqë dorë ose ti japë leje".
Shihet qartë për ata që kuptojnë se fejesa mbi fejesë mbjell urrejtje, trashëgon urrejtje të fshehtë, shkatërron e kzistencën e popullit, përçan unitetin dhe përhap shpifjet dhe përgojimin në popull.
Ska dyshim se mendimi i Malikive përputhet me rregullat e Sheriatit për zgjedhjen e një të fejuarit besimtar dhe të moralshëm, përputhet me rregullën:
"Shmangja e të këqijave ka përparësi ndaj bërjes punë tëmira".
Kjo përputhet po ashtu me interesat e martesës që parapalqen dhe kërkon feja islame.
Kush është ai që pajtohet tia japë vajzën një të pamoralshmi, i cili nuk i kushton rëndësi kësaj feje dhe moralit Islam?




*
SHIKIMI I TË FEJUARËS*

Kur vendos muslimani të martohet dhe të fejojë ndonjë femër, atëherë i lejohet ta shohë para se t'i fillojë hapat e martesës dhe ta njohë më mirë, me qëllim që të mos gabojë e të ngatërrohet me diçka që e urren.
Pasi që syri është zëdhënës i zemrës, atëherë mund të ndodhë që takimi me sy t'i afrojë zemrat dhe t'i bashkojë shpirtrat.
Transmeton Muslimi nga Ebu Hurejreja se ka thënë:
"Isha te Pejgamberi a.s. kur erdhi një njeri dhe e lajmëroi se dëshironte të martohej me një grua prej ensarëve. Pejgamberi a.s. tha: "A e ke parë! " Kur i përgjigjet se jo, atëherë vazhdon dhe thotë: "Shko ta shohësh ngase ka diçka në sytë e ensarëve!"
Mugire ibn Shu'be transmeton se kur e ka informuar Pejgamberin a.s. për fejesën e vet, ai i ka thënë:
"Shihe atë, ngase kështu mund të vazhdoni! " Kur erdhën prindërit e saj, ai ua transmetoi fjalët e Pejgainberit, mirëpo, me sa duket, ata nuk shprehën gatishmëri për një gjë të tillë. Kur dëgjoi vajza nga dhoma, i tha: "Pasi që Pejgamberi të urdhëroi të më shohësh, atëherë më shiko..." Pastaj Mugireja thotë se "e pashë dhe e martova!" (Arrihet pëlqimi dhe midis tyre qëndrojnë engjëjt, (Transmetim i Ahmedit, Ibn Maxhes, Tirmidhiut, Ibn Habbanit dhe Daramiut.))
Pejgamberi a.s. nuk i ka caktuar Mugires se sa duhet të takohet me të fejuarën e vet, gjegjësisht çka duhet të shohë në të fejuarën e vet.




*FEJESA E NDALUAR*

Muslimanit nuk i lejohet ta fejojë gruan që është në idet, ngase në këtë periudhë e pengon martesa e kaluar. Dëshira për fejesë në këtë rast mund të shfaqet me anë të gjesteve indirekte ose sugjestioneve e jo nëpërmjet propozimit direkt. Zoti i Madhëruar thotë:
"Paraqitja juaj për martesë ndaj grave (që kanë kryer afatin e tyre), në mënyrë të tërthortë ose mbaitja e fshehtësisë në veten tuaj, nuk është mëkat për ju". (El-Bekare, 235)
Gjithashtu i ndalohet muslimanit të fejojë gruan që është e fejuar me vëllain musliman, ngase i fejuari i parë ka të drejtën që duhet të respektohet për të ruajtur lidhjen dhe dashurinë midis njerëzve. Muslimani është larg moralit që kundërshton burrërinë dhe që i ngjanë grabitjes e sulmit. Në qoftë se i fejuari i parë e prishë fejesën dhe lejon të dytin që ta fejojë të fejuarën e tij, atëherë nuk ka kurrfarë mëkati.
Muslimi transmeton se Pejgamberi a.s. ka thënë:
"Besimtari është vëlla i besimtarit.  Nuk i lejohet besimtarit të japë çmim më të lartë se atë që e ka ofruar vëllai i tij (në fe) si dhe (nuk i lejohet) ta fejojë të fejuarën e vëllait të vet (në fe) ". (Transmetim i Muslimit.)
 Buhariu gjithashtu transmeton se Pejgamberi a.s. ka thënë:
"Njeriu mund të fejojë të fejuarën e ndokujt tjetër vetëm në qoftë se prishet fejesa me të parin ose t'i japë leje i pari." (Transmetim i Buhariut.)
*
PËLQIMI I VAJZËS*

Vajza jep pëlqimin për martesë dhe nuk i lejohet të jatit të saj ose tutorit që ta refuzojë ose ta lë pas dore pëlqimin e saj. Pejgamberi a.s. thotë:
"Gruaja që ka qenë e martuar ka më shumë të drejtë për veten e saj se tutori, ndërsa prej vajzës kërkohet pëlqimi, e pëlqimi i saj është edhe heshtja ". (Transmetim unanim.)
Një vajzë shkon te Pejgamberi dhe e lajmëron se i jati i saj dëshiron ta martojë me një person që ajo e urrenë dhe kur ia len asaj të drejtën për zgjedhje, ajo thotë: 
"Pranoj atë që veproi babai im por dëshiroj që t'u tregoj grave se kjo çështje nuk u takon etërve"  (Transmetim i Ibn Maxhes dhe i të tjerëve.)
Nuk i lejohet babait ta vonojë martesën e së bijës së vet në qoftë se vjen dhe e kërkon një njeri me fe e moral. Në këtë kontekst, Pejgamberi a.s. thotë:
"Tri giëra nuk vonohen: namazi, xhenazja dhe martesa me nieriun adekuat ".
Ai përsëri thotë:
"Nëse ju vjen ndokush që është fetar dhe i moralshëm, martone, e nëse jo, atëherë do të ndodhin fitne e korrupsion i madh në tokë". (Transmetim i Ibn Maxhes dhe i të tjerëve.)
DUHET TE DINE SE NGA KUSHTET E MARTESES ESHTE QE DHE BABAI I VAJZES OSE VELLAI OSE XHAJA NESE KETO NUK EGZISTOJNE DUHET TE JENE DAKORT PER MARTESEN E VAJZES DHE NUK LEJOHET VAJZES TE MARTOHET NESE KETO SJANE DAKORT PER SHKAQE QE iSLAMI I KA DHENE TE DREJTE(PSH DHENDRI ESHTE IMORAL OSE JOBESIMTAR ETJ)
*
GRATË E NDALUARA*

Muslimanit i ndalohet martesa me ndonjërën nga këto femra:
1. Gruaja e babait, qoftë e lëshuar ose që i ka vdekur burri. Kjo martesë lejohej në periudhën paraislame, mirëpo me shpalljen e Islamit kjo formë e martesës anulohet, ngase-gruaja e babait ka trajtimin e nënës pas martesës së saj. Është e natyrshme që ndalimi i tillë të mbrojë autoritetin e prindit. Ndalimi i përhershëm i kësaj martese i këputë të gjitha shpresat dhe i përforcon lidhjet e respektit të ndërsjellë.
2. Nëna,  pastaj gjyshja,  qoftë nga nëna apo babai, e më tutje.
3. E bija, vajza e të bijës ose të birit, e më tutje.
4. Motra, qoftë nga babai ose nga nëna.
5. Halla - motra e babait, nga babai ose nga nëna.
6. Tezja - motra e nënës, nga babai ose nga nëna.
7. Bijat e vëllait.
8. Bijat e motrës.
Këto të afërta në Islam quhen meharim (të ndaluara) ngase muslimanit i ndalohen me ndalim të përhershëm, pa marrë parasysh kohën apo vendin. Për këto edhe burri quhet mahreni ngase është. i ndaluar për to.
Urtësia e penginiit të martesës me gratë e lartpërmendura është e qartë.
a. Natyra e njeriut refuzon të ketë epshe seksuale ndaj nënës, motrës ose bijës së vet, bile ekzistojnë edhe disa kafshë që i refuzojnë lidhjet gjinore me të afërmet. Përveç kësaj, njeriu respekton tezen dhe haffën si nënën e vet, kurse xhaxhain dhe dajën si baba të vetin. 
b. Sikur të mos kishte ndalim kategorik nga sheriati, atëherë do të rrezikoheshin lidhjet midis burrit dhe atyre ngase ekzistojnë lidhje të ngushta intime e private.
c. Midis burrit dhe këtyre të afërmeve ka dashuri stabile që manifestohet nëpërmjet respektimit, dhe për këtë shkak më mirë është për të që të kërkojë të huajat me anë të martesës, sepse kështu vendosen lidhje të reja dhe zgjerohet sfera e dashurisë midis njerëzve!
"Dhe në mesin tuaj bëri mëshirën dhe dashurinë!". (Er-Rrûm, 21)
ç. Dashuria instinktive që lind midis nieriut dhe të afërmeve të tij të cilat i cekëm pak më parë, dhe që mbështetet në lidhje shpirtërore e sentimentale, duhet të mbetet e fortë dhe e përhershme për të qenë bazë e lidhjes midis tyre dhe parim i kujdesit, dashurisë e respektit. Nëse kjo dashuri shndërrohet në martesë, në konflikt e mospajtim, atëherë shkaktohen përçarje, lidhjet familjare s'janë stabile, të forta dhe të vazhdueshme.
d. Pasardhësit nga lidhjet e tilla me të afërmet mund të jenë të dobët dhe me të meta. Nëse në organizmin e personit ka ndonjë deformim fizik apo psikik, atëherë mund të trashëgohet në këtë mënyrë. dh. Gruaja ka nevojë për ndokënd që mbron të drejtat e saj dhe interesin e saj para burrit, posaçërisht në rast të prishjes së marrëdhënieve midis tyre. Pra, si mund ta mbrojë atë kur vetë ai është sulmues i saj?

*MARTESA E NDALUAR NGA QUMËSHTI*

9. Muslimanit i ndalohet martesa me gruan që i ka dhënë gji në vegjëli, ngase ajo ka fituar statusin e nënës nëpërmjet qumështit që është shndërruar në mish e eshtra. Të dhënurit gji rezulton me lidhje të maternitetit mes tij dhe asaj. Këto lidhje në fillim mund të jenë të fshehta mirëpo në ndërdijen e tij deponohen dhe dalin në raste eventuale. Kushtëzohet ndikimi i ushqimit të tillë që të jetë në kohën e vegjëlisë, gjegjësisht para moshës dyvjeçare, kur qumështi konsiderohet ushqim i parë i foshnjës. Sasia e gjidhënies duhet të jetë pesë herë, gjegjësisht pesë thithje deri në ngopjen e foshnjës.
Në bazë të transmetimeve nënkuptohet se numri pesë është më i preferuari dhe më i pranuari.
10. Gjithashtu ndalohen motrat nga qumështi, ngase sikur meshkujt që shndërrohen në vëllezër, ashtu edhe femrat shndërrohen në motra. Në këtë kontekst, Pejgamberi a.s. thotë:
"Ç'ndalohet nga gjenealogjia, ndalohet edhe nga qumështi!" (Transmetim unanim.) Siç ndalohen halla, tezja, e bija e vëllait dhe e bija e motrës nga gjenealogjia, gjithashtu ndalohen edhe nga qumështi.

*NDALIMET NËPËRMJET MARTESËS*

11. Ndalohet nëna e gruas në kurorë ngase sipas Islamit, pas kurorëzimit me të bijën e saj, ajo për bashkëshortin trajtohet si nënë e tii.
12. Ndalohet edhe e bija e gruas me të cilën martohet burri, e nëse nuk ka marrëdhënie seksuale me të dhe e lëshon, atëherë i lejohet martesa me të bijën e saj.
13. Gjithashtu ndalohet gruaja e djalit të vërtetë e jo e djalit të adoptuar, ngase Islami nuk pranon legjislaturën e sistemit të adoptimit për shkak të kundërshtimit të të vërtetës dhe realitetit, gjë që rezulton me ndalimin e hallallit dhe lejimin e haramit. Zoti i Madhëruar thotë:
"E as nuk ua bëri djem tuaj të adoptuarit tuaj (fëmijët e tjetërkujt, që i adaptoni si të juaj). Këto janë vetëm thëniet tuaja që i shqiptoni me gojët tuaja, e All-Ilahu e thotë atë që është realitet, dhe Ai udhëzon në rrugë të drejtë". (Ah'zâb, 4)
Pra, kjo është vetëm fjalë goje, nuk e ndryshon realitetin dhe nuk e bën të huajin të afërt.
Këto gjëra të lartpërmendura ndalohen për shkak të lidhjeve martesore që kanë nevojë për marrëdhënie të forta të ndërsjella.
*
BASHKIMI I  DY MOTRAVE*

14. Islami ia ndalon muslimanit martesën me dy motra në të njëjtën kohë (ky akt lejohej në kohën paraislame). Me këtë ndalim Islanù dëshiron të mbrojë dashurinë dhe lidhjen midis dy motrave, ngase mund të shkatërrohen po qe se bëhen gra të një burri.. Islami në mënyrë të qartë ndalon martesën me dy motra njëkohësisht, kurse
Pejgamberi shton e thotë:
"Nuk lejohet martesa me gruan dhe hallën e saj e as me tezen njëkohësisht ". (Transmetim në dy sahihët.)
Pejgamberi gjithashtu thotë:
"Nëse veproni ashtu, do t'i këputim lidhjet e farefisnisë."
Meqë Islami i përforcon lidhjet farefisnore, atëherë si mund të pranojë diçka që i shkatërron?!

*MARTESA ME TË MARTUARAT*

15. Nuk i lejohet gruas së martuar të martohet përderisa është në martesë. Gruaja e tillë mund të martohet vetëm në këto rrethana:
a. Të përfundojë martesa me vdekje ose shkurorëzim,

b. Të përfundojë koha e idetit e cila e mbron sinqeritetin e saj ndaj martesës së parë. Periudha e idetit për gruan me bar-rë zgjat deri në lindje, pa marrë parasysh se a është e gjatë apo jo.
Ideti i gruas të cilës i ka vdekur burri, zgjat katër muaj e dhjetë ditë. E shkurorëzuara pret kalimin e tre menstruacioneve me qëllim që të sigurohet pastërtia e gjakut nga frika se mos ka mbetur diçka nga sperma e burrit të mëparshëm. Ky kujdes vjen në shprehje nga frika se mos ngatërrohen rredhat. Kjo nuk vlen për të rejat dhe të moshuarat që s'kanë të përmuajshme dhe ideti i tyre zgjat tre muaj. Zoti i Madhëruar thotë:

"E ato gra që janë të shkurorëzuara, janë të. oblige të presin tre menstruacione. Nëse ato i besojnë All-Ilahut dhe Ditës së fundit, atyre nuk u lejohet të fshehin atë qè All-Ilahu e krijoi në mitrat e tyre". (El-Bekare, 228)

"E ato nga gratë tuaja, të cilave u është ndërprerë cikli mujor (të përmuajshmet) nëse nuk e kanë ditur, koha e priqes së tyre është tre muaj, gjithashtu edhe ato që ende nuk kanë pasur të përmuajshmet për gratë shtatzënë, afati i pritjes së tyre është derisa të lindin". (Talâk, 4)

"E ata që vdesin dhe lënë gra pas vete, ato (gratë) presin katër muaj e dhjetë ditë". (El-Bekare, 234)
Të gjitha këto pësëmbëdhjetë Iloje të grave të ndaluara për martesë, Kur'ani i përfshinë në tre ajete të sures "Nisa":

"Mos u martoni me ato gra me të cilat ishin të martuar prindërit tuaj, me përjashtim të asaj që ka kaluar (para Islamit) sepse ajo ishte turpësi, përbuzje e traditë e shëmtuar.

U janë ndaluar juve (të martoheni me): nënat tuaja, bijat tuaja, motrat tuaja, hallat tuaja, tezet tuaja, bijat e vëllait, bijat e motrës, nënat tuaja që ju kanë dhënë gji, motrat nga gjiri, nënat e grave tuaja (vjehrrat) dhe vaizat që janë nën kujdesin tuai e të lindura (prej babait tjetër) nga gratë tuaja me të cilat patët kontakt e nëse nuk keni patur kontakt me to atëherë s'ka pengesë (të martoheni me ato vajza), dhe (janë të ndaluara) gratë e bijve tuaj që janë të lindjes suaj (jo të bijve të adoptuar), dhe të bashkoni (përnjëherë në niqah) dy motra, përpos asaj që ka kaluar. Vërtet, All-Ilahu falë shumë, është mëshirues i madh.
(Nuk ju lejohet të martoheni) edhe me gra të martuara (që kanë burra e nuk janë të lëshuara), përveç atyre që i keni futur në pushtetin tuaj (robëreshat e luftës). Ky është obligim mbi ju nga All-llahu. U janë lejuar pos këtyre (që u përmendën), të tjerat që t'i merrni me pasurinë tuai (me niqah) duke pasur për qëllim bashkëshortësinë e jo kurvërinë. E për atë që e përjetuat ju nga ato (gratë me të cilat patët kurorë), jepnu shpërblimin e tyre të caktuar se është obligim. E nuk ka pengesë për ju, pas përcaktimit (të niqahit), në atë që ju pëlqeni mes vete. All-Ilahu është i gjithëdijshëm, i urtë". (Nisa, 22-24)

*
MARTESA ME GRATË IDHUJTARE*

16. Ndalohet martesa edhe me gratë idhujtare, të cilat i adhurojnë putat si psh. idhujtaret arabe ose idhujtaret tjera të ngjashme me to. Zoti i Madhëruar thotë:

"Mos u martoni me idhuitare derisa ato të besojnë (Zotin). Një robëreshë besimtare është më e vlefshme se një idhuitare, edhe nese a)o (idhujtarja) ju mahnit. Mos u martoni as me idhuitarë derisa që ata të besojnë (Zotin). Një rob besimtar është më i vlefshëm se idhujtari edhe nëse ai ju mahnit. Ata ju ftojnë në zjarr, e All-llahu me mëshirën e vet ju fton në xhennet". (El-Bekare, 221)

Ajeti tregon se muslimanit i ndalohet martesa me idhujtare ashtu siç i ndalohet muslimanes të martohet me idhujtar për shkak të dallimit të madh në fe. Këta thërrasin në xhennet e ata në zjarr, këta besojnë Zotin, pejgamberinë e botën tjetër kurse ato i bëjnë shok Zotit, mohojnë pejgamberinë dhe refuzojnë botën tjetër.
Meqë në martesë ka qetësi e dashuri, atëherë si të afrohen këto dy palë të kundërta njëra me tjetrën?!
*
MARTESA ME GRATË QË JANË ITHTARE TË LIBRIT*

Kur'ani lejon martesën me gratë që janë ithtare të Librit, si p.sh. me hebraiket dhe të krishteret, ngase ka një trajtim të posaçëm ndaj ithtarëve të Librit dhe i konsideron ithtarë të fesë qiellore, pa marrë parasysh devijimet dhe ndryshimet që i kanë bërë. Ashtu siç lejohet ngrënia e ushqimit të tyre, gjithashtu lejohet edhe lidhja martesore me gratë e tyre. Zoti i Madhëruar thotë:

"Sot i lejuam për ju ushqimet e mira dhe ushqimet (të therurat) e ithtarëve të Librit janë të lejuara (hallall) për ju, edhe ushqimet (të therurat) tuaja janë të lëjuara për ta (u janë lejuar). Gra të ndershme besimtare dhe (gra) të ndryshme nga ato të cilave u është dhënë Libri para jush, kur atyre u jepni pjesën e caktuar të kurorës, e jo amoralitetin dhe jo si dashnore ilegale". (Maide, 5)

Kjo është një pasqyrë e tolerancës islame, e cila nuk mund të haset te asnjë fe tjetër qiellore. Edhe pse ithtarët e Librit akuzohen për kufër e humbje, i lejohet muslimanit të martohet me ithtaren e Librit. Ajo vazhdon në fenë e saj qiellore por në të njëjtën kohë është edhe grua e (muslimanit), amvise në shtëpinë e tij, qetësi për shpirtin e tij, ruajtëse e sekreteve të tij dhe nënë e fëmijëve të tij. Kur Zoti flet rreth çështjes së martesës dhe fshehtësirave të saj, thotë:

"Ai krijoi nga vetë lloji juaj palën (gratë), ashtu që të gjeni prehje tek ato dhe midis jush krijoi dashuri e mëshirë". (Er-Rrûm, 21)

Këtu vlen të cekim se për muslimanin më shumë preferohet martesa me muslimanen e devotshme se sa me muslimanen që e pranon Islamin vetëm si trashëgim nga prindërit e vet.
Në këtë kontekst, Pejgamberi a.s. thotë:
"Merre atë që është fetare dhe do tëjesh i lumtur!" (Transmetim i Buhariut.) 
Nëse e njohim këtë gjë, atëherë do të kuptojmë se për muslimanin më e mirë do të ishte martesa me ndonjë muslimane se sa me ithtaren e Librit.
Në qoftë se muslimani frikohet nga pasojat që i lë kjo martesë në besimin e fëmijëve të tij ose në sjelljet e tyre, atëherë obligohet të veprojë me mençuri dhe të largohet nga ky rrezik.
Në qoftë se nurriri i muslimanëve është i vogël (në mërgim), atëherë preferohet që të ndalohet martesa me jomuslimanc, ngase në qoftë se ndodh e kundërta, atëherë nënk-uptohet se shumë femra muslimane do të mbeten të pamartuara. Meqë, në këtë mënyrë shoqëria islame dëmtohet, atëherë dëmi i tillë mund të largohet me suspendimin graduai të këtij lejimi.

*MARTESA E MUSLIMANES ME JO MUSLIMANIN*

I ndalohet muslimanes të martohet, me jomuslimanin qoftë ithtar i Librit apo jo. Në këtë kontekst, Zoti i Madhëruar thotë:
"Mos i martoni idhujtarët derisa të besojnë!" (El-Bekare, 221)
Për besimtaret emigrante thotë:
"Nëse vërtetoni se ato janë besimtare atëherë mos i ktheni ato te jobesiintarët, sepse as ato nuk janë të lejuara për ta e as ata nuk janë të lejuar për to!" (Mumteine, 10)
Meqë nuk ka përjashtim për ithtarët e Librit, atëherë për të gjitha muslimanet martesa e tillë është e ndaluar.
Islami lejon muslimanin të martojë hebraiken ose të krishteren por nuk e lejon muslimanen të martohet me ndonjërin prej tyre, ngase burri është shtylla e shtëpisë, më i fuqishëm se gruaja dhe përgjegjës ndaj saj. Islami garanton besinKùn e gruas që është ithtare e Librit në martesën me muslimanin dhe i respekton të drejtat e saj në përgjithësi, mirëpo asnjë fe tjetër nuk i garanton të drejtat e gruas që i takon fesë tjetër e as lirinë e besimit të saj, si p.sh. Krishterë dhe Hebraizmi.
Pra, si ta rrezikojë Islami ardhmërinë e muslimaneve dhe t'i gjuajë në duart e atyre që nuk e nderojnë fenë e tyre si dhe nuk i mbrojnë të drejtat e tyre?!
Në bazë të kësaj, nënkuptohet se burri obligohet të respektojë besimin e gruas së vet për të patur nùrëkuptim në jetë.
Muslimanii boson në origjinën e Hebraizmit dhe Krishterimit si fe qiellore, pamarrë parasysh devijimet. Ai beson në Tevratin e Inxhilin si libra të shpallur nga Zoti, ashtu siç beson në Musain dhe Isaun si pejgainberë të Zotit. Pra, ithtarja e Librit jeton në kraharorin e njeriut që respekton fenë e saj, Librin e saj dhe Pejgamberin e saj, bile muk ka iman nëse vepron ndryshe, kurse hebreu apo i krishteri nuk e pranojnë as Islamin, as Librin e Islamit e as Pejgamberin e Islamit; pra si mund të jetojë muslimania në atë rreth, kur dihet se ajo ka obligime fetare, farze e vaxhibe, hallalle e harame!? Është e pamundshme që muslimania ta mbrojë nderin e saj fetar dhe ta mbrojë fenë e saj kur ballafaqohet drejtpëdrejt me burrin e saj?
Kështu arsyetohet edhe qëllimi i Islamit që ndalon martesën e muslimanit me idhujtare. Meqë Islami refuzon idhujtarinë dhe totemizmin në mënyrë kategorike, atëherë si do të ketë qetësi, dashuri e harmoni midis tyre?
Bashkimi i këtyre dyve i ngjan fjalës së një poetit arab antik që thotë:
Çfarë martese bën Suhejli me Thurejjen,
Zoti i gëzoftë, të dy harmoni s'mund lë kenë
Kur ndahet, ajo është shamite, 
e Suhejli kur ndahet, është jemenas!?

*MARTESA ME PROSTITUTAT*

17. Me termin "prostituta" nënkuptojmë gratë që haptazi merren me kurvëri dhe fitojnë të holla nëpërmjet këtij profesioni. Murthid ibn Ebi Murthid kërkonte lejen prej Pejgamberit a.s. të martohet me një lavire që e njihte prej kohës paraislame e që quhej I'nâk, mirëpo ai refuzoi dhe zbriti ajeti i Kur'anit:
"Imorali nuk do të duhej të martohej me tjetërkë pos me ndonjë grua të përdalë ose idhujtare, e me gruan e përdalë nuk do të duhej të martohet kush pos ndonji pushti apo idhujtar. Ajo (lavirja), (ose martesa me të) është endaluar për besimtarët." (Nur, 3)
Pastaj Pejgamberi ia lexon këtë ajet dhe i thotë:
"Mos e marto!" (Këtë ngjarje e transmetojnë Ebu Davudi, Nesaiu dhe Tirmidhiu.)
Zoti i Madhëruar lejon martesën me besimtaret dhe me ithtaret e Librit, ashtu siç lejon edhe martesën e burrave, por me kusht që të kenë për qëllim bashkëshortësinë e jo prostitucionin. Ai që se pranon këtë parim të Kur'anit konsiderohet mushrik, dhe i lejohet të martohet vetëm me mushrike. Ai që pranon këtë parim dhe obligohet se do ta aplikojë por martohet me atë që e ka të ndaluar për martesë, konsiderohet zani.
Ky ajet vijon pas ajetit të dënimit në suren "Nûr":
"Laviren dhe lavirin t'i rrihni, secilin prej tyre me nga njëqind të rëna". (Nûr, 2)
Ky është dënim fizik e ai është dënim etik. Ndalimi i martesës me lavirin e laviren, sipas traditës bashkëkohore, i ngjanë dënimit me hqjen e nderit të qytetarit, me anulimin e shtetësisë ose me privimin e disa të drejtave të posaçme.
Pasi që e sqaron kuptimin e ajetit të lartpërinendur, Ibn Kajjimi, (Zoti e mëshiroftë), thotë: "Ky parim është i qartë dhe i obliguar nga Kur'ani, bile obligim instinktiv dhe racional. Zoti i Madhëruar ia ndaloi robit të Vet të jetë burrë i tradhtuar, bashkëshort i mashtruar dhe njeri i degraduar i cili do të martohet me lavire. Zoti d.m.th. e nibolli në njerëzit instinktin që këtë ta urrejnë dhe ta dënojnë. Për këtë shkak, nëse dëshirojnë njerëzit të shajnë ndokënd, thonë: "Burri i lavires!" Zoti nuk e lejon muslimanin të jetë i tillë". (Igathetul-lehefan vëll, 1, f. 66-67.) "Ndalimi i tillë sqarohet më tepër nga fakti se gruaja e tillë bën krim kundër burrit të vet dhe shoqërisë. Ajo fëlliq shtratin e burrit të vet dhe shkatërron rrjedhën të cilën Zoti dëshiron ta mbrojë për hir të integritetit dhe funksionimit të pastër të shoqërisë, që e konsideron edhe dhunti të Veten për njerëzinë. Prostitucioni shkakton kaos në lidhjet e rrjedhës familjare. Një prej karakteristikave të urta të sheriatit është ndalimi i martesës me lavire (prostitute) derisa të pendohet dhe ta bëjë të ditur se nuk është me barrë. (Pastërtia e saj vërtetohet me anë të të përmuajshmeve)".
Po ashtu, lavirja është grua e degraduar...
Zoti i Madhëruar e ka bërë martesën për hir të dashurisë e mëshirës. Pasi që dashuria është e pastër, atëherë si mund e keqja të jetë e dashur për burrin e mirë? Btirri quhet zevxh nga dualiteti e që do të thotë barabarësi: dy të martuarit janë dy palë të barabarta, e sipas sheriatit, nuk mund të j enë të barabartë i miri me të keqen, ngase në rage të cila nuk lindin dashuria, mëshira ose respekti i ndërsjellë. E vertetë është fjala e Zotit kur thotë:
"Të këqijat (gra ose fjalë) janë për të këqijtë dhe te këqijtë janë për të këqijat, ndërsa të ndershmet janë për të ndershmit dhe të ndrershmit janë për të ndershmet". (Nûr, 26)

*MARTESA E PËRKOHSHME (***'A)OSE ME KONTRATE*

Martesa në Islam është kontratë e fortë dhe betim i rëndësishëm mes dy bashkëshortëve për një jetë të përbashkët e të përhershme, me qëllim që të realizohet fryti psikik të cilin e potencon Kur'ani (qetësia shpirtërore, mëshira dhe dashuria). Qëllimi qytetërues i martesës është të sigurohet vazhdimësia dhe të mbrohet ekzistenca e gjinisë njerëzore.
"All-Ilahu krijoi për ju bashkëshorte nga vetë Iloji juaj, e prej bashkëshorteve tuaja fëmijë e nipër dhe ju furnizoi me (ushqime) të mira." (Nahf, 72)
Martesa ***'a nënkupton lidhjen bashkëshortore me interval kohor të caktuar dhe me kompensim të posaçëm, pa u realizuar ajo që u cek më parë. Këtë Iloj të martesës Pejgamberi a.s. e lejoi para stabilizimit legjislativ të Islamit. Ai e lejoi në rrugë e beteja e pastaj e ndaloi në mënyrë të përhershme.
Në fillim e lejoi ngase njerëzit ishin në fazën e quajtur "periudhë e tranzicionit" prej xhahilijetit në Islam, dhe ishin mësuar me prostitucionin që ishte shumë i përhapur në periudhën paraislame.
Pasi që për Fenë islame njerëzit dilnin në luftë e xhihad, filluan të ndiejnë vështirësi nga largimi prej grave të tyre. Pjesëmarrësit e tillë ishin të fortë e të dobët, dhe ekzistonte frika q'ë të dobëtit të ngatërroheshin me prostitucionin, që konsiderohet rrugë më e keqe dhe më e pamoralshme. Ata që ishin të fortë dëshironin ta tredhnin vetveten. Në këtë kontekst ibn Mes'udi thotë:
"Luftonim bashkë me Pejgamberin a.s. pa i patur gratë me ne, dhe thamë: 'A nuk tredhemi?' Kështu Pejgamberi a.s. na ndaloi këtë mendim dhe na lejoi të martohemi për një kohë të caktuar".  (Transmetim unanim)
Pra, lejimi i martesës së kufizuar në kohë (***'a), ishte zgjidhje e problemit të grupit të dobët dhe atij të fortë, si dhe hap për vazhdimin legjislativ deri te jeta e përkryer martesore, në të cilën realizohen të gjitha qëllimet, gjegjësisht realizohen mbrojtja, stabilizimi, vazhdimësia, mëshira, dashuria dhe zgjerimi i lidhjeve shoqërore. Mënyra graduale e Kur'anit për ndalimin e alkoolit dhe kamatës, të cilat ishin të përhapura në periudhën paraislame, gjithashtu nga Pejgamberi a.s. u aplikua edhe për ndalin-àn e kurvërisë. Pejgamberi në fillim e lejoi niula martesën por më vonë rreptësisht e ndaloi. Këtë e vërejmë qartë nga transmetimet e Aliut dhe të një grupi të sahabëve r.a. Muslimi transmeton në Sahihun e vet se Sibre El Xhuhniu ka luftuar me Pejgamberin a.s. në çlirimin e Mekkes dhe se na ka lejuar ***'a martesën mirëpo pas një kohe shumë të shkurtë Pejgamberi a.s. ua ndaloi dhe ju tha:
"Zoti ua ndalon atë deri në Ditën e Kijametit".
A thua ndalohet rreptësisht kjo martesë ashtu siç ndalohet martesa me nënën, bijën dhe ngrënia e cofëtirave, e gjakut dhe e mishit të derrit, apo lejohet në rast të nevojave obligative?
Sipas mendimit të përgjithshëm të sahabëve, pas stabilizlmit të sheriatit ky ndalim është kategorik dhe pa kurrfarë përjashtimesh, përveç Ibn Abbasit, i cili mendonte ndryshe, gjegjësisht e lejonte në raste të nevojës obligative. Kur pyetet për martesën e tillë, e lejon, ndërsa kur robi i tij e pyet se a lejohet në rast kritik dhe kur ka pak gra, ai i përgjigjet: "Po!".(Transmetim i Buhariut)
Kur e kupton Ibn Abbasi se njerëzit fillojnë ta keqpërdorin mundësinë e tillë dhe nuk e respektojnë rastin e nevojës obligative, atëherë e ndryshon mendimin e vet dhe e ndalon. (Zadul-me'ad, vëll. 4, f. 7, botimi i Subejhit, Transmetimi i Bejhakiut.)

*VAZHDON ME TEMEN
MARREDHENIET MIDIS DY TE MARTUARVE*

----------


## Klevis2000

SHKURT
*MARRËDHËNIET MIDIS BASHKËSHORTËVE*

Kur'ani i thekson qëllimet shpirtërore të martesës dhe i konsideron parime mbi të cilat ngritet jeta bashkëshortore, gjegjësisht thekson qetësinë e shpirtit nëpërmjet lidhjes gjinore nga dashuria midis dy bashkëshortëve, zgjerimin e dashurisë dhe njohjes nëpërmjet martesës, rritjen e dashurisë dhe mëshirës njerëzore dhe dashurinë e prindërve ndaj fëmijëve të tyre. Në këtë kontekst, All-llahu i Madhëruar thotë:
"Dhe nga argumenter e Tij (të Madhërisë së Tij) është që për të mirën tuaj, Ai krijoi nga vetë lloji juaj palën (gratë), ashtu që të gjeni prehje tek ato dhe ndërmjet jush krijoi dashuri e mëshirë. Në këtë ka argumente për njerëzit që mendojnë." (Er-Rrûm, 21)

*MARRËDHËNIET SEKSUALE*

Përveç kësaj, Kur'ani nuk e mohon aspektin trupor për marrëdhëniet seksuale ndërmjet burrit e gruas. Ai e udhëzon qenien njerëzore në rrugën më të mirë duke i plotësuar kërkesat e nevojës seksuale, me qëllim që ta mënjanojë praktikën e dëmshme dhe të devijuar.
Transmetohet se hebrenjtë dhe zjarrputistët largoheshin gjatë kohë nga gratë e tyre kur ato i kishin të përmuajshmet, ndërsa të krishterët kanë marrëdhënie të tilla pa u mërzitur fare për periudhën e tillë. Në kohën paraislame, gruas që i kishte të përmuajshmet, nuk i jepnin ushqim, nuk i jepnin të pijë, nuk i lejonin të hynte në shtrat dhe nuk e linin të qëndrojë në shtëpi, pikërisht si hebrenjtë dhe zjarrputistët.
Kur e pyetën disa muslimane Pejgamberin se ç'u lejohet dhe ç'u ndalohet në kohën e të përmuajshmeve, u shpall ajeti vijues:
"Të pyesin ty për të përmuajshmet (hajzin), thuaj: "Ajo është gjendje e neveritur andaj largohuni prej grave gjatë të përmuajshmeve dhe mos iu afroni atyre (për marrëdhënie) derisa të pastrohen. E kur të pastrohen atëherë afrohuni atyre, ashtu siç u ka lejuar All-Ilahu. All-Ilahu i do ata që pendohen dhe ata që ruhen prej punëve të ndyta e të neveritshme". (El-Bekare, 222)
Disa beduinë menduan se fjalët "largohuni prej tyre" nënkuptojnë mosjetesën e përbashkët në shtëpi, dhe për këtë Pejgamberi a.s. ua shpjegoi qëllimin e ajetit dhe u tha: "Ju urdhëron të largoheni nga marrëdhëniet seksuale në kohën e të përmuajshmeve e jo ti largoni nga shtëpia ashtu siç i largonin të huajt ". Kur e dëgjuan këtë, hebrenjtë thanë: "Ky njeri dëshiron të veprojë krejtësisht ndryshe nga ne!" (Shiko tefsirin e Raziut, vëll. 6, f. 66.)
S'ka gjë nëse muslimani dëshiron të dëfrehet me gruan e tij larg "vendit të dhembjes". Kështu, Islami, si përherë merr qëndrim mesatar mes ekstremistëve që e largojnë gruan gjatë të përmuajshmeve nga shtëpia dhe ekstremistëve tjerë që kanë marrëdhënie seksuale me to.
Mjekësia bashkëkohore ka zbuluar materie helmuese e të dëmshme për trupin. Gjithashtu ajo ka zbuluar edhe shkakun se pse duhet burri të largohet nga marrëdhënia seksuale në këtë kohë. Organet riproduktive mbushen përplot dhe nervat bëhen shumë sensitive nga sekretinù i gjëndrave internale. Marrëdhënia seksuale mund t'i dëmtojë e ndoshta edhe të pengojnë derdhjen e gjakut nga të përmuajshmet dhe kështu të shkaktojë ndezjen e organeve seksuale. (Shiko librin El-Islamu vet-tibbul-hadith të autorit të ndjerë Abdulaziz Ismail.)

*MARRËDHËNIET E NDALUARA*

Sa u përket marrëdhënieve seksuale, Zoti i Madhëruar thotë:
"Gratë tuaia janë vendmbjellje e juaj, afrohuni vendmbielljes suaj si tëdë shironi, por përgatuni për veten tuaj, dhe kini frfkë All-llahun,  e ta dini se fundi juaj është tek Ai, e besimtarëve jepu myzhde". (El-Bekare, 223)
Për shkak të zbritjes së këtij ajeti, dijetari indus Velijull-Ilah Dehlavi thotë: "Hebrenjtë i kufizonin mënyrat e marrëdhënieve seksuale pa ndonjë parim hyjnor. Edhe ensarët (e Medines) i imitonin në këtë çështje dhe thonin: "Në qoftë se burri depërton në vaginë përderisa gruaja është e shtrirë në bark, fëmija do të jetë i vëngër". Për këtë shkak zbriti ajeti: "Afrohuni vendmbjelljes suaj si të dëshironi", që don të thotë se s'është me rëndësi pozita por me k-usht që procesi të kryhet në vaginë, ngase në këtë çështje s'ka asgjë që ka lidhje me interesin e përgjithshëm fetar ose politik, por është thjesht çështje e shijes personale.
Thashethemet e tilla bëheshin nga hebrenjtë, mirëpo Zoti i Madhëruar i anuloi.  (Huxhxhetull-llahil-baliga, vëll. 2, f. 134.)
Feja nuk i përcakton pozitat e marrëdhënies seksuale por kërkon që burri të frikohet nga Zoti se do ta takojë, dhe të largohet nga marrëdhënia anale, ngase anusi është vend i fëlliqur dhe i dhembjes, si dhe një akt i tillë u ngjanë homoseksualëve të fëlliqtë. Pra, feja me plot të drejtë e ndalon këtë Iloj të marrëdhënieve. Në këtë kontekst, Pejgamberi a.s. thotë:
"Mos bëni marrëdhënie finale me gratë (tuaja)!" (Transmetimi i Tirmidhiut, i Nesaiut dhe i Ibën Maxhes.) Për atë që ka marrëdhënie anale me gruan e vet, thotë: "Ky është homoseksualizëm i vogël".(Transmetimi i Nesaiut.) Kur e pyeti një grua rreth marrëdhënies seksuale vaginale nga shpina, ai ia lexoi ajetin:
"Gratë tuaja janë vendmbjellje e juaj, afrohuni vendmbjelljes suaj si të dëshironi, por vetëm me një mbështetje."(Transmetimi i Ahmedit.)
Umeri r.a. shkoi te Pejgamberi a.s. dhe i tha: "O i dërguari i Zotit, u shkatërrova! Kur Pejgamberi a.s. pyeti se çka e shkatërroi, ai i thotë: "Mbrëmë pata marrëdhënie vaginale nga shpina!" Pejgamberi nuk i thotë gjë derisa u shpall ajeti i lartpërmendur, e pastaj i thotë: "Nga para ose nga pas, por largohu anusit dhe (marrëdhënies) gjatë të përmuajshmeve".(Transmetimi i Ahmedit dhe Tirmidhiut.)

*RUAJTJA E SEKRETEVE BASHKËSHORTORE*

Kur'ani i lavdëron bashkëshortet e mira duke konstatuar: 
"All-Ilahu i bëri të ruajtura, gratë e mira janë respektuese, janë besnike ndaj së fshehtës". (Nisâ, 34)
Ajo që duhet të ruhet si fshehtësi është lidhja intime midis burrit e gruas, e cila nuk duhet të jetë temë e bisedave nëpër mexhlise, e takimeve me shokë e shoqe. Në një hadith të Pejgamberit a.s. thuhet: 
"Prej njerëzve më të këqij te Zoti Dilën e Kijametit është burri i cili i tregon gruas fshehtësira dhe anasjelltas, e pastaj e zbulon fshehtësinë e saj". (Transmetim i Muslimit dhe Ebu Davudit)
Nga Ebu Hurejreja transmetohet: 
"Pejgamberi a.s. na fali dhe pas dhënies së selamit u kthye drejt nga ne dhe tha: "Qëndroni ulur! A ka ndonjë njeri në mesin tuaj që shkon te familja e vet, e mbyll derën, e heq perden dhe del e thotë: "Kështu bëra me familjen time, kështu bëra me familjen time!? "
Të gjithë heshtën. Pastaj u kthye drejt grave dhe u tha: "Cila flet prej jush? " Një vajzë e Ke'abit u ngrit në një këmbë dhe u zgjat që ta shohë Pejgamberi dhe ta dëgjojë atë që flet, e pastaj tha: "Po për Zotin! Ata flasin dhe ato flasin!" Pastaj Pejgamberi a.s. na tha: "A e dini se ç'janë të tillët dhe të tillat që veprojnë kështu? Ata që veprojnë kështu, qofshin meshkuj apo femra, janë djaj të cilët takojnë njëri tjetrin në rrugë dhe i qetësojnë epshet e tyre kurse njerëzit i shikojnë. " (Transmetim i Ahmedit, Ebu Davudit dhe Bezzarit.)
Ky rrëfim emfatik mjafton që muslimani të largohet nga kjo marrëzi ngase asnjë musliman nuk dëshiron të jetë djall ose si djalli.

*KONTRACEPCIONI* 
S'ka dyshim se mbrojtja e rrjedhës njerëzore është prej qëllimeve parësore të martesës. Mbrojtja e rrjedhës varet nga vazhdimi i riproduksionit. Islami preferon riproduksionin e shumtë dhe i bekon fëmijët qofshin djem apo vajza. Ai gjithashtu lejon planifikimin e familjes në qoftë se ekzistojnë shkaqe dhe nevoja të rëndësishme. Mënyra më e njohur në kohën e Pejgamberit a.s. për kontracepcion ishte a'zli ose derdhja e spermës jashtë vaginës (coitus interruptus). Në dy sahihët transmetohet nga Xhabiri se edhe sahabët e aplikonin mënyrën e tillë në kohën e pejgamberisë dhe të shpalljes:

"Në kohën e Pejgamberit a.s. kur shpallej Kur'ani, ne e aplikonim
largimin (coitus interruptus)." 
Në Sahihun e Muslimit thuhet:
"E aplikonim largimin (coitus interruptus) në kohën e Pejgamberit, dhe kur dëgjoi Pejgamberi a.s., nuk na ndaloi! Një njeri shkoi te Pejgamberi a.s. dhe i tha: "O Pejgamber i Zotit!  Kam një robëreshë. Dëshiroj atë që dëshirojnë burrat! Nuk dëshiroj që ajo të mbetet me barrë dhe për këtë shkak e aplikoj coitus interruptus-in me të. Hebrenjtë thonë se në këtë mënyrë varrosen fëmijët të gjallë". Pejgamberi a.s. i tha: "Hebrenjtë gabojnë! Nëse Zoti dëshiron të krijojë fëmijë, ti nuk mund ta pengosh!"(Transmetimi i autorëve të suneneve)
Qëllimi i Pejgamberit a.s. ishte se gjatë aplikimit të largimit mund të ndodhë që ndonjë pikë e spermës së burrit të depërtojë e të bëhet mbarësimi pa dijen e tij.
Në mexhlisin e Umerit u bisedua rreth largimit dhe një njeri tha: "Ata mendojnë se kështu varrosen fëmijët të gjallë!" Aliu thotë: "Nuk mund të ketë varrosje të gjallë përderisa fëmija nuk kalon shtatë faza: prej një ajke e një balte në ujë, në copë gjaku, në gjak të ngurtë, në copë mishi, në eshtra e në mish dhe pastaj në krijesë tjetër".
Në atë rast Umeri i thotë: "Ke të drejtë, Zoti të dhashtë jetë!"

*SHKAQET PËR KONTRACEPCION*

Shkaku i parë që lejon kontracepcionin është frika për jetën ose shëndetin e nënës nga shtatzënia ose lindja, por me kusht që këtë ta vendosë mjeku specialist dhe besnik. Zoti i Madhëruar thotë:
"Mos u shkatërroni me duart tuaja!"
"Mos e mbytni veten tuaj! Zoti është mëshirues i juaj!
Shkaku tjetër është frika nga vështirësimi i rrethanave me lindjen e fëmijëve saqë mund të obligohet ndokush të bëjë diçka haram me qëllim që t'i plotësojë nevojat familjare. Zoti i Madhëruar thotë:
"All-Ilahu me këtë dëshiron lehtësim për ju, e nuk dëshiron vështirësim për ju! " (El-Bekare, 185). 
"All-Ilahu s'dëshiron t'u sjellë ndonjë vështirësi". (Mâide, 6).
Gjithashtu si shkak mund të jetë edhe frika nga keqësimi i shëndetit
të fëmijëve dhe nga pengesat në rritjen e tyre. Në Sahihun e Muslimit transmetohet nga Usame ibn Zejdi se një njeri ka shkuar te Pejgamberi a.s. dhe i ka thënë:
"O i dërguari i Zotit, unë largohem nga gruaja (aplikoj coitus interruptus)!" Kur e ka pyetur Pejgamberi për shkakun, ai i ka thënë: "Frikohem për fëmijën e saj", ose "për fëmijët e saj", pastaj Pejgamberi a.s. i ka thënë: "Sikur të ishte i dëmshëm, do të ishte, i dëmshëm për persianët dhe romakët". (Transmetim i Muslimit.)
Siç duket, Pejgamberi mendonte se rastet e tilla të rralla nuk ndikojnë në ummetin, ngase në të kundërtën do t'i dëmtonin persianët dhe romakët të cilët atëherë ishin më të fuqishmit mbi sipërfaqen e tokës.
Shkaku tjetër i arsyeshëm është frika se mos vallë ndikon shtatzënia ose lindja e re në shëndetin e fëmijës që thithë. Pejgamberi a.s. e quante "gilë" marrëdhënien seksuale me nënën që i jep gji fëmijës ose thënë më mirë, marrëdhënien që shkakton shtatzëni përderisa nëna ende i jep gji fëmijës. Ai e quan me këtë term ngase shtatzënia e tillë e dobëson qumështin e nënës dhe e dëmton fëmijën që thithë. Pejgamberi a.s. e mbronte interesin e ummetit dhe e ndalonte atë që ishte e dëmshme. Prej përpjekjeve të tij për ummetin e vet, është thënia e tij:
"Mos i mbytni fëmijët tuaj fshehurazi ngase "gile-ja " e zë kalorësin dhe e gjuan prej kalit ." (Transmetim i Ebu Davudit) Pejgamberi a.s. nuk e ndaloi këtë formë për ta bërë haram, ngase i shihte popujt e fuqishëm të kohës së tij, të cilët e aplikonin pa pësuar dëme. Ai frikohej se do të jetë shumë vështirë për burrat të abstenojnë nga gratë e tyre gjatë periudhës së gjidhënies e cila mund të zgjasë edhe dy vjet. Ai thotë:
"Mendoja ta ndaloj "gile-në" mirëpo pashë se persianët dhe romakët e aplikonin pa i dëmtuar fëmijët e tyre." (Transmetim i Muslimit.)
Kur flet Ibn Kajjimi për lidhjen mes këtij hadithi dhe hadithit "Mos i mbytni fëmijët tuaj fshehurazi", thotë: "Pejgamberi a.s. ka vërejtur se shtatzënia e dëmton fëmijën që thithë ashtu siç dëmtohet kalorësi nga rrëzimi prej kalit.  Kjo mënyrë dëmton por jo deri në mbytjen e fëmijës. Ai i këshillonte burrat të largohen nga marrëdhëniet seksuale që shkaktojnë shtatzëninë me gruan që i jep gji fëmijës, por nuk i ndalonte. Ai dëshironte ta ndalojë me qëllim që ta mbrojë shëndetin e fëmijës që thithë gji, por gjithashtu e dinte se burrat do të përjetojnë vështirësi të mëdha e posaçërisht të rinjtë, dhe kështu më tepër do ta dëmtonte shoqërinë. Pas një harmonizimi të këtyre gjërave, ai vendosi që mos ta ndalojë, ngase gratë e dy popujve më të fuqishëm të kohës së tij u jepnin gji fëmijëve të tyre gjatë shtatëzanisë pa ndikuar fare në fuqinë apo në numrin e tyre.
Pra, për këtë shkak ai nuk e ndaloi "gile-në". (Miftahu daris-se'ade, f. 620 dhe Zadul-me'ad, vëll, 4. f. 16.)
Në kohën tonë janë zbuluar metoda të reja kontraceptive që realizojnë interesin për të cilin përpiqej Pejgamberi a.s. gjegjësisht mbrojtjen e fëmjës që thithë nga dëmet që mund të ndodhin gjatë shtatzënisë së nënës së tij në një anë dhe në anën tjetër, mënjanimin e vështirësive për burrat nga abstenimi ndaj grave gjatë shtatzënisë. Nga e tërë kjo konkludojmë se intervali ideal mes dy fëmijëve, sipas Islamit, duhet të jetë 30 ose 33 muaj për atë që dëshiron të plotësojë fazën e periudhës së gjidhënies.
Imam Ahmedi dhe të tjerët lejojnë një gjë të tillë në qoftë se e lejon gruaja, ngase ajo duhet të japë pëlqimin e saj se a do të pranojë të përjetojë kënaqësinë seksuale dhe se a dëshiron fëmijë tjetër apo jo. Umeri r.a. e ka ndaluar largimin (coitus interruptus-in) pa pëlqimin e gruas.
Ky ishte një vendim i rëndësishëm i Islamit për mbrojtjen e të drejtës së gruas në kohën kur nuk respektohej asnjë e drejtë e saj.
*
ABORTI*

Islami lejon muslimanen të ndërmarrë masa preventive kontraceptive por nuk lejon të kryhet krim mbi shtatzëninë kur të paraqitet realisht.
Fukahatë janë të mendirnit se aborti pas formirnit të fetusit dhe frymëzimit të shpirtit është i ndaluar dhe konsiderohet krim.  Nuk i lejohet muslimanit ngase në këtë rast ai bën krim mbi të gjallin që ka krijim të plotë dhe formë të gjallë.
Nëse bëhet aborti dhe fëmija del i gjallë e pastaj vdes, atëherë duhet të paguhet kompensim (dijeti), ose më së paku të dënohet materialisht nëse del i vdekur. Nëse vërtetohet nga ana e mjekut besnik se jeta e fëmijës në bark rrezikon jetën e nënës, atëherë sheriati lejon dënim më të lehtë. Nëse në këtë rast duhet të kryhet aborti atëherë lejohet, ngase nuk duhet që nëna të sakrifikohet sepse ajo është origjina e fetusit. Ajo ka të drejtë në jetë, ka fat të pavarur në jetë si dhe ka të drejta të cilat i takojnë dhe përgjigjet për to. Përveç kësaj, ajo është shtylla e familjes dhe për këtë shkak nuk është e logjikshme që jeta e saj të sakrifikohet për fetusin që nuk ka ende personalitet të vetin, si dhe është pa obligime e përgjegjësi. (Shejh Sheltut, El-Fetava, f. 464.)
Imam Gazaliu bën dallim midis kontracepcionit dhe abortit dhe thotë: "Kontracepcioni nuk është si aborti, ngase aborti është krim mbi gjallesën e formuar. Ekzistenca ka fazat e veta:  faza e parë është depërtimi i spermës në mitrën e gruas dhe përzierja e saj me vezoret e gruas, e pastaj përgatitet për pranimin e jetës. Shkatërrimi i këtij proçesi konsiderohet krim. Nëse fetusi arrin një madhësi të konsiderueshme, atëherë aborti konsiderohet edhe më i keq ndërsa krimi shtohet edhe më tepër në qoftë se fetusi frymëzohet me shpirt. Krimi e arrin kulmin kur fetusi hiqet i gjallë (nga nëna)." (El-Ih


*
MOS I VRITNI FËMIJËT TUAJ*

Meqë Islami e mbron në këtë mënyrë rrjedhën, gjithashtu cakton edhe të drejtat prindërore dhe birërore për fëmijën dhe prindin. Fëmija ka të drejtë jete dhe asnjë baba ose nënë nuk ka të drejtë ta vrasë fëmijën ose ta mbysë të gjallë, ashtu siç vepronin arabët në periudhën paraislame, ngase si djal. ashtu edhe vajza kanë trajtim të njëjtë. Zoti i Madhëruar thotë:

"Mos i mbytni fëmijët tuaj nga frika e varfërisë, se Ne ua sigurojmë furnizimin tuaj, e mbytja e tyre është mëkat i madh". (Isrâ, 31)
"Dhe kur të pyeten ato vajza të varrosura të gjalla, për çfarë mëkati janë mbytur?" (Tekvîr, 8, 9)
Islami e ndalon këtë akt barbar në mënyrë kategrike ngase është krim i qëllimtë dhe armiqësi kundër qenies së dobët pa marrë para sysh faktorin shtytës, qoftë ekonomik si psh. frika nga varfëria e furnzimit, ose joekonomik, si p.sh. vrasja e vajzës prej frikës nga nderi. Kur është pyetur Pejgamberi a.s. se cili mëkat është më i madh, ai është përgjigjur:
"T'i përshkruhet hyjnia ndokujt tjetër përveç All-llahut, i cili të krijoi!" Kur vazhdojnë dhe e pyesin përsëri për mëkatin tjetër më të madh, ai u thotë: "Të vrasësh fëmijën tënd nga frika se do ta ndashë ushqimin tënd me të". (Transmetim unanim.)
Pejgamberi kërkonte premtimin e grave dhe të burrave se nuk do të bëjnë një krim të tillë:

"Se nuk do t'i shoqërojnë asnjë send All-Ilahut, se nuk do të vjedhin; se nuk do të bëjnë kurvëri, se nuk do t'i mbysin fëmijët e tyre." (Mumtehine, 12)

E drejta e prindit ndaj fëmijës është që ta emërojë me emër të mirë, e jo me ndonjë emër që do ta dëmtojë kur të rritet. I ndalohet ta quaj me ndonjë emër që prezenton robërinë ndaj ndokujt tjetër përveç All-Ilahut, si p.sh. Abdun-nebi (robi i Pejgamberit) ose Abdul-mesih (robi i Isait) etj.
Fëmija gëzon të drejtën e rritjes, zhvillimit, edukirnit dhe fumizimit. Pra, prindërve nuk u lejohet t'i lënë pasdore ose t'i abrogojnë të drejtat e tilla të fëmijëve.
Pejgamberi a.s. thotë: "Të gjithë jeni baritij dhe të gjithë përgjigjeni për kopetë tuaja!". (Transmetim unanim.)
"Për njeriun është mëkat të humbë kujdesin ndaj atij që varet prej tij." (Transmetim i Ebu Davudit, Nesaiut dhe Hakimit.)
"Zoti do ta marrë në përgjegjësi çdo bari për kopenë e tij, të mbrojtur apo të humbur, derisa do ta pyesë edhe njeriun për anëtarët e familjes së tij". (Transmetim i Muslimit, Ahmedit dhe Ebu Davudit.)

*MBARËSIMI ARTIFICIAL*
Islami ndalon kurvërinë dhe adoptimin për ta mbrojtur rrjedhën ashtu siç ndalon edhe mbarësim artificial në rast se realizohet me spermën e huaj. Profesori i njohur Shejh Sholtuti thotë: "Në këtë rast bëhet krim i madh dhe mëkat i papërshkruar, si dhe akti i tillë i ngjanë kurvërisë ngase kanë esencë të barabartë dhe rezultat të përbashkët;  kryesisht merret sperma e njeriut të huaj dhe futet në trupin e gruas pa patur lidhje ligjore e kurorëzim, që i mbron ligji natyror dhe sheriti qiellor. Sikur të mos ishte shkalla e këtij krimi pak më e ulët do të aplikohej dënimi për kurvërinë, ashtu siç e përshkruan sheriati i inspiruar hyjnor.
Nëse mbarësimi bëhet me spermë të njeriut të huaj, atëherë, pa dyshim ky akt konsiderohet krim më i madh dhe më i keq se adoptimi. Fëmija nga mbarësimi artificial është sikur adoptimi i cili fut element të huaj në rrjedhë. Mbarësimi i tillë gjithashtu barbarëzohet me kurvëri, të cilën e refuzojnë ligjet hyjnore dhe ndërgjegjja e njeriut të virtytshëm, ngase në këtë mënyrë njeriu bie në nivel të shtazëve ku nuk ka ndjenja për lidhje fisnike shoqërore". (Shiko Fetave, Shejh Sheltut, f. 300.)


*TË DREJTAT BASHKËSHORTORE*
Theksuam më parë se martesa është kontratë e fortë, me të cilën All-Ilahu lidhë burrin dhe gruan. Pas martesës burri merr statusin e "bashkëshortit" pas atij si "individ". Në të vërtetë ai quhet bashkëshort ngase prezenton edhe një qenie tjetër me të cilën i ndanë të mirat dhe të këqijat.
Kur'ani e përshkruan fuqinë e kësaj lidhjeje midis burrit e gruas dhe thotë:
"Ato janë prehje për ju dhe ju jeni prehje për ato!" (El-Bekare, 187).
Nga ky ajet nënkuptohet se martesa ngërthen në vete mbrojtjen, mbulesën, përkrahjen dhe zbukurimin ndaj njëri-tjetrit. Për këtë shkak burri dhe gruaja në jetën bashkëshortore kanë të drejta të cilat duhet t'i respektojnë ndaj njëri-tjetrit. Të gjitha të drejtat janë ekuivalente, përveç asaj që e posedon njeriu nga intuita. Në këtë kontekst, Zoti i Madhëruar thotë:
"Edhe atyre (grave) u takon e drejta sikurse edhe përgjegjësia në bashkëshortësi, e burrave u takon një përparësi ndaj tyre". (El-Bekare, 228).
Përparësia ka të bëjë me përgjegjësinë e burrit si mirëmbajtës i familjes.
Një njeri e ka pyetur Pejgamberin a.s:
"O Pejgamber i Zotit, çfarë të drejta mund të kërkojë gruaja nga burri i saj?" Ai i është përgjigjur: "Ta ushqejë ashtu siç e ushqen veten, ta veshë ashtu siç e veshë veten, të mos i mëshojë në fytyrë, të mos e nënçmojë dhe të mos largohet prej saj përveç brenda shtëpisë (të mos ik). " (Transmetim i Ebu Davudit dhe Ibën Habbanit në Sahihun e tij.)
Bashkëshortit musliman nuk i lejohet ta lërë pas dore veshmbathjen dhe ushqimin e bashkëshortes. Në një hadith pejgamberik thuhet:
"Humbja e mirëmbajtjes ndaj atyre që  janë nën përgjegjësi (që janë të varur) është mëkat për njeriun". (Transmetim i Ebu Davudit, Nesaiut dhe Hakimit.)
Nuk lejohet mëshuarja në fytyrën e gruas për shkak se në këtë mënyrë nënçmohet nderi i njeriut si njeri dhe dëmtohet pjesa më e bukur e trupit. Nëse burri obligohet ta disiplinojë gruan e vet në çaste të rebelimit të hapur, nuk i lejohet ta rrahë aq shumë saqë ta lëndojë ose t'i shkaktojë dhëmbje. Kjo vjen parasysh vetëm atëherë në qoftë se metodat e tjera dështojnë.
Nuk i lejohet muslimanit ta nënçmojë gruan e vet e ta ofendojë me fjalë të urrejtura, si p.sh. frazën "Zoti të mëshoftë" etj.
Për të drejtat e gruas ndaj burrit Pejgamberi a.s. thotë:
"Nuk i lejohet gruas që beson në Zot, të lejojë hyrjen e atij që burri e urren. Ajo nuk duhet të dalë jashtë shtëpie nëse nuk dëshiron ai dhe të mos bëjë diç që i kundërshton rregullat e tij, si dhe të mos largohet nga shtrati i tij (të mos refuzojë aktin giinor). Po ashtu ajo s 'duhet ta rrahë në qoftë se ka trup më të fuqishëm se ai. Nëse ai është më tepër gabimtar, atëherë ajo duhet ta qetësojë. Nëse e pranon pëlqimin e saj, atëherë pëlqimin e saj do ta pranojë edhe Zoti. Nëse nuk është e kënaqur me të, atëherë Zoti do ta pranojë arsyen e saj". (Transmetim i Hakimit)

*TOLERANCA E NDËRSJELLË BASHKËSHORTORE*

Burri duhet të jetë tolerant ndaj gruas së vet në rast se sheh diçka që nuk i pëlqen dhe që e urren. Ai duhet të dijë se ka të bëjë me një qenie njerëzore që ka karakteristika të posaçme natyrore. Pra, ai duhet t'i harmonizojë cilësitë e mira të saj me jo të mirat, dhe sjelljet e mira me gabimet e saj. Në një hadith thuhet: "Le të mos e urrejë besimtari besimtaren. Nëse ndonjë gjë nga ajo nuk i pëlqen, ndoshta mund t'i pëlqejë diçka tjetër". (Transmetim i Muslimit.)
Zoti i Madhëruar thotë:
"Bëni jetë të mirë me to. Nëse i urreni ato, bëni durim, sepse ndodh që All-Ilahu të japë shumë të mira në një gjë që ju e urrenit. (Nisâ, 19).
Islami kërkon prej burrit të jetë tolerant dhe durimtar ndaj asaj që e urren te gruaja e vet ashtu siç kërkon edhe prej gruas të jetë toletante e durimtare ndaj tij aq sa ka mundësi dhe durim dhe ia tërheq vërejtjen që të mos e kalojë natën pa u pajtuar me burrin të cilin e ka hidhëruar. Në një hadith thuhet:
"Namazi i tre personave nuk ngrihet më lartë se një pëllëmbë nga kokat e tyre: personi i cili falet me xhematin që e urren atë; gruaja që kalon natën pa u pajtuar me burrin që e ka hidhëruar dhe dy vëllezërit e kacafytur." (Transmetim i Ibën Maxhes dhe Ibën Habanit në Sahihun e vet.)

*KUNDËRSHTIMI DHE GRINDJA*

Meqë burri është përgjegjës i shtëpisë dhe bartës i familjes në bazë të strukturës, aftësisë dhe pozitës së tij dhe dhënës i mehrit e fumizues i saj, atëherë nuk i lejohet gruas ta kundërshtojë autoritetin e tij e ta shkatërrojë shtëpinë. Në qoftë se burri has në kundërshtim me gruan e tij dhe ballafaqohet me grindje, ai obligohet ta korrigjojë duke filluar me fjalë të mira, me udhëzime efektive dhe me nirëkuptim. Në qoftë se nuk arrin sukses, atëherë duhet të largohet nga shtrati, me pretekst se ndoshta kështu do të ndikojë në natyrën e saj që ajo të përmirësohet. Pejgamberi a.s. i shmangej metodës së rrahjes dhe thoshte:
"Pse ta rrahë ndokush gruan e vet ashtu siç rrihet robi, kur mund të flejë me të në fund të ditës!" (Transmetim i Ahmedit dhe i Buhariut)
Për ata që i rrahin gratë thotë: "Ata me siguri nuk janë më të mirët e mesit tuaj". (Në Fet'h transmetohet nga Ahmedi, Davudi, Nesaiu, Ibën Habani dhe Hakimi e të cilët e konsiderojnë si hadith Sahih nga Ijas ibën Abdull-llah ibën Ebi Dhibab.)
Imam Ibn Haxher thotë: Hadithi i Pejgamberit a.s. "Më të mirët e mesit tuaj nuk rrahin", vërteton se rrahja në përgjithësi është e lejuar por me qëllim disiplinor dhe në raste konkrete. Më mirë do të ishte sikur të mjaftonte me kërcënim në qoftë se ka sukses, dhe në këtë rast burri duhet të largohet nga përdorimi i forcës, sepse forca shkakton urrejtjen që është në kundërshtim me harmoninë e pritur nga martesa. Forca lejohet në qoftë se bëhet ndonjë mëkat ndaj Zotit. Në një hadith të transmetuar nga Nisaiu, Aisheja r.a. thotë:

"Pejgamberi a.s. nuk e ka rrahur asnjë grua të veten e asnjë shërbëtor të tij. Në realitet, ai nuk e ka rrahur askënd me dorë, me përjashtim të rrahjes për hir të Zotit, ose për ndalimin e harameve të caktuara nga Zoti, apo për shpagimin në emër të Zotit." (Fet-hul-bari, vëll, 9, f. 249.)  Në qoftë se situata keqësohet edhe më tepër, atëherë ndërhyjnë njerëz të mençur e të devotshëm nga shoqëria islame për ta përmirësuar situatën dhe zgjedhin dy pari të mençura nga të dy palët për gjykim, me qëllim që t'i zgjidhin mosmarrëveshjet midis tyre. Ndoshta sinqeriteti i tyre do të jetë i frytshëm dhe Zoti do t'i pajtojë.
Në këtë kontekst, Zoti i Madhëruar thotë:
"E ata që keni dro kryelartësisë së tyre, këshilloni, madje largoni  nga shtrati (e më në fund) edhe rrahni (lehtë, nëse nuk ndikojnë këshillat e as largimi),  e nëse ju respektojnë atëherë mos u sillni keq ndaj tyre. All-Ilahu është më i larti më i madhi. Nëse i frikësoheni përçarjes midis tyre (burrit e gruas), dërgoni një pari të drejtë nga familja e tij dhe një pari të drejtë nga familja e saj. Nëse ata të dy (ndërmjetësit) kanë për qëllim pajtimin, All-Ilahu ju mundëson afrimin midis tyre (burrit e gruas). All-Ilahu është i dijshëm, është njohës i mirë". (Nisâ, 34-35).
*KUR LEJOHET SHKURORËZIMI (TALÂKU)*

Nëse të gjitha këto orvatje dështojnë dhe nëse të gjitha metodat e ndërmarra pësojnë disfatë, atëherë muslimanit i lejohet zgjidhja e fundit të cilën e ka caktuar sheriati.
Pra, në këto raste të papëlqyeshme, vetëm shkurorëzimi mund t'i zgjidhë problemet. Islami me urrejtje e lejon këtë mënyrë, nuk e pëlqen e as nuk e preferon. Pejgamberi a.s. thotë:
"Hallalli më i urrejtur është shkurorëzimi (Talâku) ", ose "Halllalli më i urrejtur te Zoti është shkurorëzimi (Talâku). " (Transmetim i Ebu Davudit)
Trajtlmi i Talâkuit si hallall i urrejtur vërteton se ky është lehtësim në rast nevoje, gjegjësisht atëherë kur bashkëjetesa vështirësohet dhe kur dy paritë gjykojnë se vështirë është të përmirësohen marrëdhëniet midis burrit e gruas. Sipas një thënieje, ndarja bëhet atëherë kur nuk ka pajtim. Zoti i Madhëruar thotë:
"Por nëse ndahen prej njëri - tjetrit, All-Ilahu begaton me mirësinë e tij secilin prej tyre".  (Nisà, 130).
*SHKURORËZIMI PARA ISLAMIT*
Nuk është Islami i vetmi që lejoi shkurorëzimin, por ky akt ishte i njohur edhe para tij në tërë botën,  përveç te disa popuj. Kur hidhërohej burri e dëbonte gruan nga shtëpia, qoftë me të drejtë apo pa të drejtë, ndërsa gruaja s'kishte kurrfarë mbrojtje, kompensim ose të drejtë.
Në kohën e civilizmit grek, shkurorëzimi ishte i njohur dhe nuk kufizohej me kurrfarë kushtesh. Te romakët shkurorëzimi ishte pjesë e kontratës së kurorëzimit, bile gjykatësi kishte të drejtë të bënte shkurorëzimin edhe në qoftë se burri e gruaja vendosnin të mos ndahen. Martesa fetare te romakët në fillim e ndalonte shkurorëzimin, mirëpo në të njëjtën kohë, i jepte autoritet shumë të gjerë e të paktifizuar bashkëshortit ndaj bashkëshortes, bile edhe ta vrasë. Pas një kohe e lejoi ashtu siç e lejonte e drejta civile.
*SHKURORËZIMI SIPAS HEBRAIZMIT*
Feja hebreje e përmirësoi pozitën e gruas por gjithashtu e lejon edhe shkurorëzimin me një kompetencë më të gjerë. Në qoftë se konstatohej se gruaja është delikuente nga aspekti i moralit, obligohej burri ta lëshojë bile edhe në qoftë se i falej krimi i bërë. Ligji e obligon burrin ta lëshojë gruan në qoftë se nuk ka lindur ndonjë fëmijë brenda dhjetë vjetëve. (El-Islamu dinun ammun, merhumi Ferid Vexhdi, f. 172.)[/B]
*SHKURORËZIMI SIPAS KRISHTERIMIT*
Në krahasim me fetë që i cekëm, Krishterimi është i vetmi që lejoi shkurorëzimin, dhe kështu e kundërshtoi Hebraizmin. Në Inxhil ndalohet shkurorëzimi nga vetë Mesihu ashtu siç ndalohet martesa e të shkurorëzuarave dhe të shkurorëzuarve. Në Ungjillin e Mateut, 5: 31, 32, thuhet: "Thuhet se kush e lëshon gruan, duhet t'i japë çertifikatë të shkurorëzimit, kurse unë them: "Kush e lëshon gruan për shkaqe të amoralitetit, e bën të pamoralshme, dhe ai që e marton të shkurorëzuarën, konsiderohet se ka bërë amoralitet".
Në Ungjillin e Markut, 10: 11, 12, thuhet: "Kush e lëshon gruan dhe martohet me një tjetër, bën amorafitet. Edhe gruaja nëse e braktisë burrin dhe martohet me një tjetër, bën krim amoralitet."
Ungjilli e arsyeton këtë qëndrim të rreptë me pretekst se "atë që e bashkon Zoti, nuk duhet ta ndajë njeriu." (Shiko Ungjillin e Mateut, 19: 6, dhe Ungjillin e Markut, 10: 9)
Kjo frikë është e vërtetë, mirëpo është për t'u habitur se si mund të jetë shkak i shkurorëzimit. Kur thuhet se Zoti i bashkon dy bashkëshortët, nënkuptobet se Ai ua ka lejuar martesën dhe për këtë shkak mund t'i mbështeten Zotit, edhe pse njeriu është i drejtpëdrejtë në kontratën e martesës. Në qoftë se Zoti urdhëron shkurorëzimin për shkaqe objektive, gjithashtu edhe ndalja është prej Zotit, edhe pse njeriu është i drejtpërdrejtë në ndarje. Nga e gjithë kjo nënkuptojmë se njeriu nuk ndanë atë që e ka bashkuar Zoti, por Zoti është bashkues dhe ndarës.  A nuk është Zoti, Ai i cili i ndanë për arsye të amoralitetit?  Pse nuk i ndanë për ndonjë arsye tjetër?

*MENDIMET E ILOJLLOJSHME TË KRISHTERE RRETH SHKURORËZIMIT*

Edhe pse Inxhili e përjashtoi nga ndalimi i shkurorëzimit lejimin në rast të amoralitetit, vërejmë se ithtarët e doktrinës katolike e komentojnë përjashtimin e tillë, dhe thonë: "Këtu nuk nënkuptohet se ky parim është i posaçëm dhe se ka çështje të tjera, në të cilat lejohet shkurorëzimi. Në ligjin e Mesihit nuk ka fare shkurorëzim. Kur potencohet shkaku i amoralitetit, këtu nënkuptohet se vetë kurorëzimi është i anuluar, ndërsa autenticiteti dhe vlera e tij ligjore janë vetëm çështje ekzoterike, ngaqë ka të bëjë me amoralitetin. Me këtë rast, burrit i lejohet, bile obligohet që ta largojë gruan". (Nga komentimet e degës së hulumtimeve fetare në Institutin koptian katolik të Ungjillit të Mateut, fq. 29.)
 Doktrina protestante e lejon shkurorëzimin në raste të posaçme, si p.sh. në raste të amoralitetit të gruas, tradhtisë së saj dhe në disa raste të tjera të cilat i thekson Inxhili. Edhe pse e lejon shkurorëzimin në një anë, në anën tjetër e ndalon rreptësisht rimartesën e të shkurorëzuarit ose të shkurorëzuarës.
Koncili i Kishës Ortodokse në Egjipt i lejon ithtarët e vet të bëjnë shkurorëzim për shkak tê amoralitetit, gjegjësisht ashtu siç theksohet në Inxhil. Koncili e lejon shkurorëzimin edhe për shkaqe të tjera, si p.sh. për sterilitetin që zgjatë më shumë se tre vjet; për sëmundjet kronike si dhe për sëmundjet e pashërueshme. Tradicionalistët ortodoksë e refuzojnë shkurorëzimin për shkaqet që nuk përmenden në Inxhil dhe lejimin e martesës së të shkurorëzuarit ose të shkurorëzuarës. Në bazë të këtij parimi, Gjyqi krishter egjiptas refuzoi kërkesën e një gruaje të krishterë, e cila kërkonte shkurorëzim nga burri i saj i vështirë. Në vendimin e gjyqit thuhet:
"Është për t'u habitur se disa priftërinj dhe anëtarë të Koncilit kishtar të përgiithshëm ecin krahas me kohën, i pranojnë kërkesat e atyre që kanë besim të dobët dhe lejojnë shkurorëzimin për arsyet e patheksuara në Inxhil ... Vendimi definitiv i Ligjit të krishterë është ndalimi i shkurorëzimit përveç në raste të amoralitetit... Gjithashtu edhe martesa e të shkurorëzuarve konsiderohet martesë e fëlliqur, bile edhe amoralitet." (Gazeta El-Ehram, data 1.3.1956.)

*PASOJAT E QËNDRIMIT TË KRISHTERIMIT NDAJ SHKURORËZIMIT*
Pasojë e qëndrimit të tillë të çuditshëm ndaj shkurorëzirnit në Krishterim është shkatërrimi i natyrës njerëzore dhe i nevojave jetësore të cilit disa herë rezultojnë me ndarje. Përveç kësaj, të krishterët filluan ta refuzojnë fenë e tyre dhe këshillat e ungjijve të tyre. Rezultati përfundimtar ishte "largimi i atyre që i bashkoi Zoti". Perëndimorët e krishterë miratuan ligje civile, të cilat ua lejojnë daljen nga burgu i tillë i përhershëm. Për fat të keq, shumica e tyre si p.sh. amerikanët, e tepruan aq shumë në çështjen e shkarorëziniit për arsye triviale. Disa filozofë të Perëndimit mendojnë se shkurorëzimi i lehtë shkatërron shenjtërinë e lidhjes martesore dhe se anulon shumë baza të jetës familjare.
Një gjykatës i shkurorëzimit, i cili i takon elitës së gjykatësve të njohur, deklaroi se jeta bashkëshortore do të shkatërrohet në vendin e tyre dhe do të zëvendësohet me lidhjet e pakufizuara midis burrave e grave, ashtu siç ndodh me transaksionet komerciale, të cilat mund të këputen edhe për arsye më të dobëta. Meqë nuk do të ketë lidhje fetare ose të dashurisë midis çifteve të tilla, këta do të bashkohen vetëm për t'i përjetuar kënaqësitë e Ilojllojshme, gjë që është në kundërshtim të plotë me mësimet e çdo feje:
"Ky fenomen i rregullimit të çështjeve personale me anë të ligjit civil është në kundërshtim me mësimet e çdo feje, dhe në botë ekziston vetëm te popujt e Perëndimit të krishterë; hindusët, budistët dhe zjarrputistët i aplikojnë parimet të cilat i rregullojnë çështjet e tyre personale. Ne mund të giejmë në mesin e tyre njerëz që kanë bërë risi fetare në çështjet publike por jo edhe në çështjet personale, kryesisht në martesë, shkurorëzim, ngase këto janë çështje që i përkasin jetës familjare." (Hukukul-insan fil-islam, dr, Ali Abdulvahid, f. 58)

*KRISHTERIMI ËSHTË SHËRIM I PËRKOHSHËM E JO LIGJ I PËRGJITHSHËM*
Ajo që përmendet rreth shkurorëzimit në Inxhil mund të jetë shtojcë që ishte rezultat i ndryshimeve të cilat i përjetuan ungjijt gjatë shekujve të fundit...
Hulumtuesi serioz i ungjijve vëren se Isai a.s. nuk ka patur për qëllim vënien e një ligji të përgjithshëm e të përjetshëm për të gjithë njerëzit. Mësimet e tij korrigjojnë teprimet e çifutëve rreth shkurorëzimit.
Në kaptinën e nëntëmbëdhjetë të Ungjillit të Mateut thuhet se kur është transferuar Isai (a.s.) prej Xhelili nëpër Jordani, i janë afruar farisienët për ta sprovuar dhe e kanë pyetur: "A i lejohet burrit ta lëshojë gruan për çfarëdo shkaku?" Ai është përgjigjur: "A nuk keni lexuar se Zoti në fillim e ka krijuar qënien njerëzore dhe e ka ndarë në meshkuj e femra? Për këtë shkak njeriu i braktisë prindërit e vet e jeton me gruan e tij, dhe bëhen një trup. Këta nuk do të jenë më dy persona por një trup. Atë që e bashkon Zoti, nuk e ndanë njeriu".
Pastaj kanë vazhduar me pyetjen tjetër: "Pse ka urdhëruar Musai që gruas t'i jepet çertifikata e shkurorëzimit?"  Përgjigjja e tij ka qenë: "Musai ju ka lejuar t'i shkurorëzoni gratë tuaja për shkak të vrazhdësisë së zemrave tuaja. Nuk ka qenë kështu prej fillimi!  Unë ju them: "Ai që shkurorëzon gruan e vet, përpos për shkak të amoralitetit dhe merr një tjetër, ka bërë amoralitet; ai që martohet me të shkurorëzuarën, bën amoratitet."
Në atë rast, nxënësit e tij i kanë thënë: "Në qoftë se është e tillë gjendja e burrit me gruan e vet, atëherë më mirë do të ishte sikur të mos martohej." (Mateu, 19: 1-10).
Nga ky dialog konkludojmë se Isai ka dëshiruar që me anë të përkufizimit të lejimit të shkurorëzimit, vetëm në rast të amoralitetit, t'i korrigjojë eksceset të cilat i kishin shtuar hebrenjtë në ligjin e Musait. Ky shërim ka qenë për një periudhë të përkohshme derisa u miratua ligji i përgjithshëm dhe i përhershëm nëpërmjet dërgimit të Muhammedit a. s.
S'ka arsye të thuhet se Isai ka dëshiruar ta caktojë këtë si ligj të përhershëm për njerëzit, bile edhe havariunët dhe nxënësit e tij e kanë pranuar me vështirësi, duke thënë: "Në qoftë se është e tillë gjendja e burrit me gruan e vet, atëherë më mirë do të ishte sikur të mos martohej". Siç duket, me aktin e martesës njeriu ngarkon mbi vete një barrë të rëndë që s'mund ta largojë në asnjë mënyrë, pa marrë parasysh se sa e vështirë mund të jetë jeta e përbashkët në qoftë se ekziston urrejtja dhe mospëlqimi i temperamenteve.
Një dijetr i vjetër ka thënë: "Tortura më e madhe vjen nga shoqërimi (jeta e përbashkët) i asaj që as nuk pajtohet me ty e as nuk të lëshon!"
Një poet arab thotë:
"Barra më e rëndë e kësaj bote për të lirin është
kur s'mund të largohet nga shoqërimi i armikut!"

*PËRKUFIZIMET E ISLAMIT NË RREGULLAT E SHKURORËZIMIT*

Sheriati islam ka caktuar përkufizime të shumta me qëllim që sa më shumë ta ngushtojë sferën e shkurorëzimit.
Islami ndalon shkurorëzimin që është rezultat i shkaqeve jovalide dhe përfundim i pakonsultuar me të gjitha metodat të cilat i cekëm për zgjidhjen e konfliktit.
Disa fukaha mendojnë se shkurorëzimi që dëmton burrin e gruan dhe që shkatërron interesin e të dyve pa arsye, si p.sh. harxhimi i pasurisë, konsiderohet i ndaluar. Pejgamberi a.s. thotë:
"Mos dëmtoni veten e as të tjerët!" (El-Mugni, Ibën Kuddame, vëll. 7, f. 77. Hadithin e transmetojnë Ibën Maxhe dhe Darikutni.)
Zoti dhe Pèjgamberi nuk i duan ata të cilët i lëshojnë gratë dhe martohen me të tjera me qëllim që të kënaqen me partnere të ndryshme. Pejgamberi a.s. i quan njerëzit e tillë "shijues" dhe thotë:
"Nuk i dua shijuesit, qofshin burra apo gra!" (Transmetim i Darikutnit dhe Taberaniut)
Pejgamberi përsëri thotë: "Zoti nuk i do shijuesit, qofshin burra apo
gra!." (Taberaniu e transmeton në librin e tij El-kebir me sened sahih.)
Abdull-Ilah ibn Abbasi thotë: "Divorci lejohet vetëm në rast nevoje."

*DIVORCI I GRUAS ME TË PËRMUAJSHMET KONSIDEROHET I NDALUAR*

Në qoftë se rrethanat dhe arsyet valide diktojnë që të ndërmerret hapi i shkurorëzimit, muslimani duhet ta zgjedhë kohën e përshtatshme, ngase nuk i lejohet të shpejtojë e të veprojë sipas dëshirës së vet. Koha e përshtatshme nënkupton gruan e pastër pa të përmuajshmet, pa nifas dhe të mos ketë patur marrëdhënie seksuale para ciklit të fundit. Në qoftë se gruaja është shtatzënë, atëherë burri duhet të jetë i njoftuar.
Cikli i të përmuajshmeve e obligon burrin të largohet nga marrëdhënia gjinore me gruan, dhe për këtë burri mund të jetë nervoz dhe të kërkojë shkurorëzim, kështu që ai duhet ta presë mbarimin e ciklit e pastaj ta shkurorëzojë pa iu afruar fare.
Ashtu siç ndalohet shkurorëzimi gjatë ciklit të të përmuajshmeve, gjithashtu ndalohet edhe pas marrëdhënieve seksuale gjatë periudhës së pastërtisë së saj, sepse ekziston mundësia e shtatzënisë, dhe kur të kuptojë burri se gruaja e tij është me barrë, mund ta ndërrojë mendimin e ndarjes për hir të fëmijës së posanisur në barkun e saj.
Në qoftë se ajo është e pastër, ose e di se është shtatzënë dhe edhe më tutje insiston ta shkurorëzojë, atëherë kuptohet se shkurorëzimi është pasojë e antipatisë së thellë dhe në këtë rast i lejohet ta lëshojë.
Në Sahih transmetohet se Abdull-Ilah ibn Umeri e ka lëshuar gruan e tij kur ajo ka patur të përmuajshmet. Kur e ka pyetur Umer ibn Hattabi Pejgamberin a.s. për këtë çështje, ai i ka thënë:
"Thuaji le ta kthejë, e pastaj kur të jetë e pastër dhe e paprekur, si të dojë le ta shkurorëzojë". Shkurorëzimi bëhet në vigjilje të fillimit të pastërtisë së grave. Zoti i Madhëruar thotë:
"O ti Pejgamber, kur të lëshoni gratë, lëshoni ato në vigjilje të fillimit të pritjes së tyre (në kohën e pastërtisë)!" (Talâk, 1).
Sipas një transmetimi tjetër, i ka thënë:
"Thuaj ta kthejë e pastaj ta shkurorëzojë, qoftë e pastër ose shtatzënë ".
Shtrohet pyetja se a është shkurorëzimi i tillë efektiv?  Mendimi i njohur është se shkurorëzimi i tillë konsiderohet efektiv, ndërsa burri shkurorëzues konsiderohet mëkatar.
Një grup fukahashë nuk e pranojnë si efektiv, ngase shkurorëzimin e tillë nuk e kanë bërë legjislativ asnjëherë. Meqë nuk është i lejuar e as legjislativ, atëherë si mund të jetë efektiv?!
Ebu Davudi transmeton me sened autentik se Ibn Umeri është pyetur rreth burrit që e lëshon gruan me të përmuajshmet, e ai i ka thënë pyetësit se kur e ka lëshuar gruan e vet me të përmuajshmet, Pejgamberi a.s. ia ka kthyer pa e marrë parasysh shpalljen e shkurorëzimit.

*BETIMI NË SHKURORËZIM ËSHTË I NDALUAR*

Nuk i lejohet muslimanit të betohet në shkurorëzim për ta kryer ndonjë punë, ose t'i kërcënohet gruas së vet me ndonjë çështje e t'i thotë se nëse e bën atë, do ta lëshojë.
Betimi në Islam ka rëndësi të posaçme, gjegjësisht betimi mund të bëhet vetëm në emër të Zotit të Madhëruar. Pejgamberi a.s. thotë:
"Ai që betohet në diçka tjetër përveç Zotit, trajtohet si idhujtar." (Transmetim i Ebu Davudit, Tirmidhiut dhe Hakemit.)
"Ai që betohet, le të betohet në Zotin ose le të heshtë!." (Transmetim i Muslimit.)
*
E SHKURORËZUARA KALON KOHËN E PRITJES NË SHTËPINË E ISH-BASHKËSHORTIT TË SAJ*
-*Sqarim ne islam ka tri faza divorci kur burri dhe gruas i lejohet te shkurezohen duke qendruar gruaja ne shtepine e burrit per ti dhene nje shans bashkimi te dyve mbas tre shkurorzimeve te pjesshem burrit nuk i lejohet me ta marri ate grua kjo per shkak se Islami i jep perparesi mosndarjes se perhershme dhe mos talljes se bashkeshorteve me njeri tjetrin .ne islam gruas duhet te kesh shume kujdes edhe ti thuash te kam nda nuk lejohen keto shak sepse islami i jep perparesi mirekuptimit dhe mosgrindjes dhe shaka te tilla behen shkak per prishjen e familjes.*
Në Sheriatin islam është vaxhib që e shkurorëzuara ta kalojë kohën e pritjes në shtëpinë e vet, gjegjësisht në shtëpinë e ish-burrit të saj dhe i ndalohet të dalë jashtë shtëpisë. Gjithashtu edhe burrit i ndalohet ta largojë nga shtëpia pa ndonjë arsye, ngase është i obliguar që gjatë periudhës së pritjes të përpiqet ta rikthejë në qoftë se është shkurorëzimi i parë apo i dytë. Qëndrimi i saj në shtëpi mund të ndikojë që ta rishqyrtojë problemin para se të përfundojë e gjitha. Sidoqoftë, në periudhën e pritjes pastrohet mitra, mund të rishqyrtohet e tërë situata, mund të ndryshojnë zemrat, të ripërtërihen mendimet, i hidhëruari mund të qetësohet, i revoltuari mund të paitohet dhe urrejtësi mund të dashurojë.
Kur flet Zoti i Madhëruar për të shkurorëzuarat, thotë:
"Kini frikë All-Ilahun, Zotin tuaj, dhe mos i nxirrni ato prej shtëpive të tyre, e edhe ato të mos dalin ndryshe vetëm nëse bëjnë ndonjë vepër të keqe të vërtetuar. Këto janë dispozitat e Afl-Ilahut, e kush del jashtë dispozitave të All-llahut, ai ka dëmtuar vetveten. Ti nuk e di, All-Ilahu pas asaj mund të të japë diçka rishtazi!" (Talâk 1)
E kur të jetë shkurorëzimi i pashmangshëm, atëherë kërkohet prej dy bashkëshortëve të ndahen me dinjitet e respekt, pa dëmtime, trillime e shkelje të të drejtave. Zoti i Madhëruar thotë:
"Ose mbani (i ktheni në jetën bashkëshortore) si duhet, ose ndanu pre,j tyre si është e udhës!" (Talâk, 2)
"Lëshimi është dy herë, e pastaj, ose jetë e njerëzishme ose shkurorëzim me mirëkuptim." (El-Bekare, 229)
"Për të devotshmit është obligirn që edhe për gratë e lëshuara të bëjnë një furnizim të zakonshëm". (El-Bekare, 241)

*SHKURORËZIMI I PËRSËRITUR*

Muslimanit i lejohen tri shpallje të shkurorëzimit. Çdo shpallje e shkurorëzimit kushtëzohet të bëhet në periudhën e pastërtisë së gruas, kur edhe ska patur marrëdhënie seksuale me të.
Burri mund ta shpallë shkurorëzimin e gruas një herë dhe të pret kalimin e iddetit. Gjatë periudhës së iddetit, të dy mund të rikthehen pa u rimartuar. Nëse kjo periudhë kalon, atëherë janë plotësisht të shurorëzuar dhe secili prej tyre ka të drejtë të martohet me ndonjë tjetër ose të rimartohen. Në qoftë se dëshirojnë të rimartohen, atëherë kanë nevojë për kurorëzim të ri.
Nëse e lëshon gruan për të tretën herë, atëherë kuptohet se është absurde që të jetojnë së bashku, dhe për këtë shkak nuk i lejohet (burrit) ta rikthejë pas shpalljes së tretë përderisa gruaja të martohet me burrë tjetër, edhe atë martesë të jetë ligjore, e vërtetë dhe e qëIluar e jo vetëm për t'ia mundësuar rikthimin te burri i parë.
Muslimanët të cilët deklarojnë tri shpallje të shkurorëzimit në një kohë ose vetëm në një shpallje, janë kundërshtarë të sheriatit të Zotit dhe devijojnë nga rruga e drejtë e Islamit. Njëherë Pejgamberi a.s. ka dëgjuar se një njeri e kishte shpallur shkurorëzimin tri herë në një kohë, dhe është ngritur i hidhëruar e ka thënë:
"Ai luan me Librin e Zotit, e unë jam në mesin tuaj?! " Ne atë rast, një njeri është ngritur dhe i ka thënë: "O i dërguari i Zotit, a ta vras?" (Transmetim i Nesaiut)

*JETË E NJERËZISHME OSE SHKURORËZIM ME MIRËKUPTIM*

Nëse burri e lëshon gruan dhe kalon periudha e iddetit, para burrit ka dy alternative.
1. Ose ta kthejë e të jetojnë jetë të njerëzishme, të mirë e të përmirësuar por jo me qëllim që ta dëmtojë ose ta torturojë. 
2. Ose ta shkurorëzojë me mirëkuptim, ta lë deri në përfundimin e periudhës së iddetit e të ndarjes pa fjalë e thashetheme fyese dhe pa i shkelur të drejtat që i takojnë njëri-tjetrit.
Burrit nuk i lejohet ta kthejë pak para përfundimit të iddetit me qëIlim që sa më gjatë ta maltretojë e ta pengojë nga martesa me ndonjë burrë tjetër, ngase këtë metodë e aplikonin njerëzit e periudhës paraislame.
Zoti i Madhëruar ndalon maltretimin e tillë të grave në Librin e Tij (në Kur'an) në një mënyrë që i trondit zemrat:
"E kur t'i keni lëshuar gratë, dhe ato i afrohen afatit të tyre, atëherë ose i mbani si duhet, ose i lini si duhet (ta mbarojnë afatin), e mos i mbani sa për t'i dëmtuar, e të bëheni të padrejtë. E kush e bën atë, ai e ka dëmtuar veten. Dispozitat e All-Ilahut mos i merrni për shaka. Përkujtoni të mirat e All-Ilahut ndaj jush dhe atë që ua shpalli Kur'anin dhe dispozitat e sheriatit me të cilat ju udhëzon dhe kini frikë All-Ilahun e ta dini se All-Ilahu është i gjithëdijshëm për çdo gjë." (El-Bekare, 231)
Nëse studiohet ky ajet famëlart, do të shohim se përmban shtatë fraza, në të cilat ka paralajmërime dhe tërheqje vërejtjesh që vijojnë njëra pas tjetrës, që mjaftojnë për atë që ka zemër dhe dëgjon.

*GRUAJA E SHKURORËZUAR S'DUHET PENGUAR QË TË MARTOHET ME ATË QË DËSHIRON*
Kur të përfundojë iddeti i të shkurorëzuarës, nuk i lejohet burrit të saj, tutorit ose ndokujt tjetër që ta pengojë martesën e saj me atë që e dëshiron përderisa i fejuari dhe e fejuara shprehin pëlqimin e tyre për martesë legjislative e tradicionale.
Ata që bëjnë përpjekje të dominojnë mbi të shkurorëzuarën e tyre nëpërmjet kërcënimeve ndaj saj ose ndaj familjes së saj, në rast se martohet me ndonjë tjetër, u ngjajnë njerëzve që jetuan në injorancën paraislame. Të tillë janë edhe anëtarët e familjes së gruas ose tutorët e saj të cilët pengojnë të shkurorëzuarën t'i kthehet burrit të saj me mirëkuptim sepse, siç thotë Zoti, "përmirësimi është më i mirë ".
Në këtë kontekst ajeti thotë:
"Dhe kur i lëshoni gratë, e ato e përmbushin afatin e tyre (të pritjes), nëse pëlqejnë mes vete ashtu si kërkojnë rregullat, mos i pengoni që të martohen për burrat e tyre. Në këtë këshillohet ai që prej jush e beson All-Ilahun dhe botën tjetër. Kio është më e dobishme për ju, më e pastër, se Allahu e di e ju nuk e dini." (El-Bekare, 232)

*E DREJTA E BASHKËSHORTES TË KËRKOJË SHKURORËZIM*

Gruaja e cila e urren burrin e vet dhe s'mund të jetojë bashkë me të, ka të drejtë të lirohet nga martesa duke ia kthyer burrit të vet mehrin e paguar dhe dhuratat e dhuruara nga ai, ose kthimi do të realizohet varësisht nga pëlqimi i ndërsjellë, gjegjësisht më pak apo më shumë. Preferohet që ai të mos kërkojë më shumë se sa i ka dhënë. Zoti i Madhëruar thotë:
"E nëse kini frikë se ata të dy nuk do të mund t'i ruajnë dispozitat e All-Ilahut, atëherë për atë me çka ajo bën kompensim, për ata të dy nuk ka mëkate." (El-Bekare, 229)
Gruaja e Thabit ibn Kajsit ka shkuar te Pejgamberi a.s. dhe i ka thënë: "O Pejgamberi i Zotit! Thabit ibn Kajsi s'ka kurrfarë dobësie në moral e në fe por ndiej antipati ndaj tij". Pastaj e ka pyetur. "Ç'ke marrë prej tij! " e ajo i ishte përgjigjur: "Një kopsht". Ai përsëri e ka pyetur: "A ia kthen kopshtin?", e ajo i ka thënë: "Po!" Në atë rast, Pejgamberi a.s. i ka thënë Thabitit: "Prano kopshtin dhe lëshojë atë! " (Transmetim i Buhariut dhe i Nesaiut)
I ndalohet gruas të shpejtojë në kërkimin e ndarjes nga burri në qoftë se nuk ka arsye valide. Pejgamberi a.s. thotë:
"Ndalohet aroma e xhennetit për secilën grua që kërkon ndarjen nga burri i vet pa arsye." (Transmetim i Ebu Davudit)

*NDALOHET TORTURIMI I BASHKËSHORTES*

Nuk i lejohet burrit ta torturojë gruan e vet me qëllim që ajo të kërkojë ndarje dhe t'ia kthejë pasurinë ose një pjesë të saj,  përderisa nuk ka bërë ndonjë amoralitet të dukshëm. Në këtë kontekst,  Zoti i Madhëruar thotë:
"O ju që besuat, nuk është e lejuar për ju të trashëgoni gratë në mënyrë të dhunshme e as t'i shtrëngoni për t'u marrë diçka nga ajo që u keni dhënë atyre, përveç nëse ato bëjnë ndonjë amoralitet të hapur". (Nisâ, 19).
Në qoftë se burri dëshiron të ndahet me qëllim që të martohet me një grua tjetër, atëherë i ndalohet të marrë diçka prej saj.  Zoti i Madhëruar thotë:
"Në qoftë se dëshironi të ndërroni (të merrni) një grua në vend të një gruaje (të lëshuar), e asaj (të lëshuarës) i keni pas dhënë shumë të madhe, mos merrni prej saj asnjë send. A do ta mermi atë pa të drejtë e ne mënyrë mizore?  Dhe si mund ta merrni atë kur njëri - tjetrit i jeni bashkuar (në një shtrat) dhe kur ato kanë marrë prej jush një besë të fortë?" (Nisâ, 20-21).

*NDALOHET BETIMI ME BRAKTISJE (NGA BASHKËSHORTJA)*

Një prej karakteristikave pozitive të Islamit është mbrojtja e të drejtës së gruas. Islami ndalon burrin ta hidhërojë gruan e vet dhe të largohet prej shtratit të saj e të largohet prej saj aq sa nuk mund të përballojë natyra e saj femërore. Në qoftë se betohet se nuk do t'i afrohet (se nuk do të ketë marrëdhënie gjinore me të) i jepet afat prej katër muajsh,  por nëse qetësohet shpirti i tij, ëmbëltohet hidhërimi i tij dhe, e kaplon ndërgjegjja para përfundimit të katër muajve, ose në fund të kësaj periudhe, atëherë Zoti ia fal gabimin dhe ia hap derën e pendimit të  sinqertë, ndërsa ai obligohet ta kompensojë betimin me pendim.
Nëse kjo kohë kalon pa u penduar dhe pa iu kthyer gruas, atëherë kjo shkurorëzohet për shkak të lënies pasdore të të drejtave të saj.
Disa fukaha e shkutorëzojnë pas kalimit të kohës së tillë pa e pritur fare vendimin e gjyktësit, kurse disa të tjerë e pezullojnë procesin te gjykatësi pas kalimit të kohës dhe prej njeriut të tillë kërkohet që të qetësohet e të pajtohet me gruan ose të bëhet shkurorëzimi, dhe në këtë rast, ai është plotësisht i lirë në zgjedhje.
Betimi në braktisjen e gruas në sheriatin Islam njihet me emrin " îlâ'u ", që theksohet edhe në Kur'an:
"Për ata që betohen se do të largohen prej grave të tyre (të mos kenë kontakt me to),  afati i pritjes është katër muaj. Në qoftë se pendohen (heqin dorë nga betimi), s'ka dyshim se All-Ilahu bën falje dhe mëshiron. E në qoftë se ata kanë vendosur  për shkurorëzim, All-llahu dëgjon (fjalët e tyre), i di (qëllimet e tyre)". (El-Bekare, 226-227).
Afati katërmujor është caktuar me qëllim që të jepet mundësi e plotë për t'u kthyer burri nga betimi dhe t'i kthehet rrugës së drejtë, si dhe kjo është periudha më e gjatë e gruas në të cilën mund të durojë largimin nga burri i vet.
Në këtë kontekst komentuesit komentojnë ngjarjen që ka ndodhur me Umerin r.a. gjatë  kontrollit të tij natën nëpër Medine,  gjegjësisht dëgjmin e tij të një gruaje që recitonte:
"Nata është e gjatë dhe errësira më ka kapluar.
Nuk më flihet, ngase nuk kam shok pët të luajtur,
Betohem në Zotin, se sikur të mos frikohesha prej Tij
do ta shkatërroja  këtë shtratë copë-copë".
Pasi e dëgjoi Umeri, e hulumtoi rastin e saj dhe zbuloi se burri i saj kishte shkuar në një ekspeditë ushtarake para një kohe të gjatë. Në atë rast e pyeti motrën e vet Hafsen: "Sa gjatë mund të qëndrojë gruaja e ndarë nga burri?,  e ajo i përgjigjet: "Katër muaj!"  Pas kësaj ngjarjeje, udhëheqësi i besimtarëve (Umeri r.a.) vendosi që të mos e largojë asnjë të martuar nga gruaja me shumë se katër muaj.

----------


## prishtinasja

Selam alejkum
Allahu xh.sh ju shperbleft me te mirat e Tij.
Selam alejkum

----------


## forum126

*Kontrata e martesës* 


Bazat themelore të martesës janë pranimi dhe rënia dakord nga secila palë për një marrëdhënie afatgjatë. Pasi pranimi është një gjendje mendore jo e dukshme për të tjerët, është e nevojshme të ketë një shprehje përpara dëshmitarëve. Në shekujt e kaluar martesat janë bërë në mënyrë verbale, në shtëpi ose në xhami nga njerëz që e njihnin çiftin, shpesh me prezencën e një hoxhe ose imami për t’i mësuar ata sesi të veprohet. Sot, megjithatë, përshkak të nevojës për shkrimin e dokumenteve pjesa më e madhe e martesave kryhen nga zyrtarë, të cilët pastaj japin një certifikatë ligjore martese. Në secilin rast, procedura është bazuar mbi sunnetin e Pejgamberit, salallahu alejhi ve sel-lem, me pak ndryshime nga vendi në vend sipas interpretimit të dijetarëve nga shkollat e ndryshme të fikhut.

Në mungesë ose paaftësi nga njëra palë ose të dy palët, një përfaqësues (vekil) mund të caktohet për të kryer kontratën. Mund të jetë një avokat i përgjithshëm ose një i caktuar vetëm për të këtë funksion.

Përpara se martesa të përfundohet, është sunnet, dhe kështu e dëshirueshme për dikënd për të dhënë një ligjëratë (hutbe) në lidhje me rastin dhe ata që janë të pranishëm mund të bëjnë dua për çiftin. Megjithatë, kjo nuk është e detyrueshme.

Gjenden dy kushte që martesa të jetë e vlefshme:

1. Dëshmimi i fjalëve të thëna nga njëra palë dhe pranimi nga pala tjetër gjatë të njëjtit takim [1]. Kjo bëhet për të vendosur vërtetësinë e martesës për mbrojtjen e gruas dhe fëmijëve. Dëshmitarët duhet të jenë të rritur, të shëndoshë nga ana mendore, meshkuj (sipas shumicës së dijetarëve) dhe duhet të jenë prezent, të dëgjojnë dhe të kuptojnë fjalët e kontratës.

2. Një ofertë formale nga një palë (ixhab) dhe pranimi nga pala tjetër (kubul), kjo përfshin edhe kërkesa të tjera si mëposhtë:

a). Të dyja palët duhet të kualifikohen nga mosha dhe aftësia mendore për të hyrë në një kontratë.

b). Fjalët e pranimit duhet të ndjekin ato të propozimit pa ndërprerje nga biseda që nuk kanë lidhje me subjektin. Nuk është gjynah që të këtë një periudhë heshtjeje përderisa dyja palët qëndrojnë në një vend dhe nuk ndahen.

c). Nuk duhet të ketë mospërputhje midis çfarë ofrohet dhe asaj çfarë pranohet vetëm nëse ajo është në dobi të propozuesit. Për shembull, dikush mund të thotë: “Unë do ta martoi vajzën me ty për një mehër prej pesë mijë dollarësh” dhe përgjigja tjetër mund të jetë “Unë do të pranoi të martohem me të për një shumë prej dhjetë mijë dollarësh”.

d). Të dyja palët duhet të dëgjojnë nga njëri-tjetri dhe të kenë një kuptim të përgjithshëm të asaj që nënkuptohet me fjalët që portretizojnë kontratën e martesës. Mund të kryhet në cilëndo gjuhë që kuptohet nga të dy ata.

e). Propozimi dhe pranimi duhet të bëhet në atë mënyrë, që menjëherë sa të pohohet, hynë në fuqi menjëherë. Kjo fuqi është që të dy burri dhe gruaja kanë të gjitha të drejtat e tyre që një martesë ka, megjithëse ato mund të ndryshojnë me rënien dakord sipas zakonit [2]. Me fjalë të tjera, kontrata nuk duhet të jetë me kusht që të presë një ngjarje në të ardhmen [3]. Asnjë fjalë tjetër specifike nuk kërkohet, përveç se duhet të jetë në kohën e tashme dhe të kaluar, si për shembull, “Unë martoi”, “Unë u martova”, “unë pranoi”, “Unë kam pranuar” etj.....duke treguar që pranimi ka hyrë në fuqi dhe është një fakt i kryer.

Kontrata hynë në fuqi menjëherë mbi përfundim, duke kuptuar me të çdo gjë që është e lejuar midis një burri dhe një gruaje. Pra, madje megjithëse konsumimi mund të shtyhet sipas zakonit ose rrethanave, nuk ka asgjë që i pengon ata të rrinë bashkë në shtëpi ose jashtë. Menjëherë sa kontrata të përfundojë, asnjëra palë nuk ka të drejtë ta prishë pa divorc ose vdekje. Përjashtimi i vetëm është në rastin kur merret vesh se njëra palë ka mashtruar për disa defekte në njërin prej tyre që i pengon ata të kenë marrëdhënie normale. Kontrata është për të dy burrin dhe gruan si një lidhje afatgjatë për të siguruar një ambient të përshtatshëm për ata të dy si dhe për rritjen e fëmijëve të tyre. Ka qenë zakon i sahabeve t’i këshillonin gratë e tyre në kohën e martesës së tyre. Sot, burrat mund të marrin dobi nga e njëjta. Sipas sunnetit të Pejgamberit, salallahu alejhi ve sel-lem, të sapomartuarit duhet të urohen dhe të bëhet dua për ta [4].

Kushtet brenda kontratës janë të lejuara dhe duhet të përmbushen aq sa nuk bien ndesh me ligjet e sheriatit. Pejgamberi, salallahu alejhi ve sel-lem, ka thënë: “Kushtet më me meritë për tu përmbushur janë ato nga të cilat ju i keni bërë marrëdhëniet seksuale të lejuara”. 

Dhe Allahu, subhanehu ve teala, ka thënë: “O ju që keni besuar, përmbushni obligimet tuaja”. [el-Maide:1]

Kjo përfshin të gjitha kushtet që trashëgohen në një kontratë martese (të drejtat dhe detyrat e të dyve burrit dhe gruas) gjithashtu çdo gjë tjetër të shtuar asaj me aprovimin e të dyve. Kushtet e pavlefshme, ata të cilat përfshijnë çdo dhunim të principeve islame ose që bie në kontradiktë me to [5], nuk duhet të përmbushen megjithëse kontrata vetë është e vlefshme. Ndërsa dijetarët kanë patur ndryshime në mendime mbi pyetje dhe kushte të veçanta tjera.

Umm Muhammed 

Marrë nga: “Marriage Procedure in Islam”

Përktheu: Ammar Ardit Kraja


Shënime:

1). Oferta e kontratës ose propozimi mund të bëhen nga secila palë, burri ose kujdestari i gruas.

2). Ashtu siç është praktikë e sotme, kur çifti nuk jeton së bashku menjëherë por preferon për të pritur disa kohë për të bërë përgatitjet, për të gjetur një banesë të përshtatshme, të mbarojë një vit shkolle, etj. Megjithatë, nëse marrëdhëniet seksuale ndodhin gjatë kësaj periudhe, nuk ka asnjë gjynah përderisa ata janë ligjërisht të martuar dhe kontrata është në fuqi.

3). Të tilla si kur dikush mund të thojë: “Unë do të martohem me vajzën tuaj nëse/kur të gjej një punë të përshtatshme”. Kontrata nuk mund të varet mbi kushte të dyshimta ose rrethana në të ardhmen.

4). Pejgamberi, alejhis-selam, thoshte: “Barakellahu leke ve barake alejke ve xheme’a bejnekuma fi hajr”. (Allahu ju begatoftë juve, dërgoftë begatitë mbi ju dhe ju bashkoftë juve të dyve në mirësi). Ahmedi, et-Tirmidhiu dhe Ibën Maxhe, sahih.

5). “Nuk ka bindje ndaj një qënje të krijuar në mosbindje të Krijuesit”. [Transmetuar nga Ahmedi, sahih] Dhe “Nuk ka bindje ndaj askujt në mosbindje ndaj Allahut. Bindja është vetëm mbi atë që është e drejtë”. [Buhari dhe Muslimi]. 


*Pëlqimi i vajzës për kurorëzimin* 


Marrëveshja martesore nuk bëhet e plotë pa pëlqimin e bashkëshortëve (burri dhe gruaja). Detyrimi i tyre dhe mospërfillja e pëlqimin/mospëlqimit të tyre e bën kontratën martesore të pavlefshme. Në shumicën e rasteve padrejtësi i bëhet femrës e cila shpeshherë nga ana e kujdestarit të saj nuk konsultohet për qëndrimin e saj ndaj martesës në fjalë.

Prindi ose kujdestari ligjor i femrës e ka për obligim këshillimin më të, dhe marrjen në konsideratë të qëndrimit të saj. Nëse ajo e pranon këtë ofertë martesa realizohet ose nuk realizohet kur ajo e refuzon ofertën në fjalë.

Kjo dispozitë vlen për vajzën që nuk ka qenë e martuar si dhe për gruan që ka qenë e martuar.

Ibën Abbasi, radijall-llahu anhuma, thotë: I Dërguari i All-llahut, sal-lallahu alejhi ve sel-lem, ka thënë: “Ajo që ka qenë e martuar ka më tepër të drejtë mbi vetën se sa kujdestari i saj – ka më tepër të drejtë të vendos për fatin e saj – kurse nga ajo që nuk ka qenë e martuar kërkohet lejimi i saj (pëlqimi për martesë) dhe e tillë konsiderohet dhe heshtja.” (Muslimi, Ebu Davudi, Tirmidhiu, Nesaiu, Ahmedi dhe Ibën Maxhe)

Hansa bint Hudam El Ensarije, radijall-llahu anha, rrëfen: “Babai im, pas shkurorëzimit në martesën e mëparshme, më martoi për një burrë që nuk e pëlqeja. Shkova te i Dërguari i All-llahut, sal-lallahu alejhi ve sel-lem, i cili pasi që ia tregova qëndrimin tim e refuzoi atë martesë.” 

(Buhariu, Ebu Davudi, Tirmidhiu, Nesaiu, Ahmedi dhe Ibën Maxhe)

Ibën Abbasi, radijall-llahu anhuma, tregon: “Te i Dërguari i All-llahut erdhi një vajzë të cilën babai i saj e kishte martuar pa pëlqimin e saj. I Dërguari i All-llahut ia dha të drejtën ta pranon ose ta refuzon atë martesë.” 

(Ahmedi, Ebu Davudi dhe Ibën Maxhe) 

...heshtja e vajzës konsiderohet pëlqim, nëse refuzon nuk detyrohet me atë martesë. 

(Ahmedi prej Ebu Musa El Esh’ariut)


Imam Es Sheukaniu thotë: Sipas këtyre haditheve vajza e moshërritur që martohet pa pëlqimin e saj, kurora që është vendosur është e pavlefshme. Këtë mendim e përmbajnë Hanefitët, Evzaiu, Theuriu dhe shumica e dijetarëve. Këtë mendim Imam Tirmidhiu ua atribuon shumicës së dijetarëve (xhumhur). (Nejlul Evtar vëll.6 fq. 289)

Ibën Kajjimi pasi që përmendi disa nga hadithet e lartëpërmendura tha: Sipas këtyre haditheve vajza e moshërritur që nuk është martuar më parë nuk martohet pa pëlqimin e saj dhe ky është mendimi i shumicës së dijetarëve...

Këtë mendim në e konsiderojmë parim të fesë së All-llahut, sepse është në pajtim me gjykimin që e bëri i Dërguari i All-llahu (i cili i dha të drejtë zgjedhje vajzës që të pranon ose anulon martesën që është bërë pa pëlqimin e saj), sal-lallahu alejhi ve sel-lem, me urdhrin (duke e urdhëruar njeriun të kërkon leje prej vajzës para se të martohet) dhe ndalesën e tij (të martohet vajza para se të kërkohet lejimi i saj), me parimet e sheriatit (të cilët ndalojnë detyrimin e vajzës me martesë për njeriun i cili nuk i pëlqen) dhe në dobi të Ummetit (individi i të cilit ka të drejtë të zgjedh bashkëshortin për jetë). (Zadul Me’ad, vëll.4 fq.2)

Sipas kësaj që e përmendëm më parë kujdestari i gruas ka obligim të kërkon lejen e vajzës që të sigurohet pëlqimi i saj. Martesa është një institucion shoqëror i cili ndërtohet mbi dashuri, harmoni dhe përshtatje që nuk plotësohen pa pëlqimin e ndërsjellët të bashkëshortëve.

Për këtë shkak Sheriati ndalon detyrimin e gruas me martesë që ajo nuk e preferon duke e konsideruar të pavlefshme kurorën që lidhet dhe ia jep gruas të drejtën të kërkon anulimin e marrëveshjes për të dhënë fund sjellje despotike të prindit ose kujdestarit ligjor.

----------


## ORIONI

*Si i zgjedhim nuset dhe dhëndurët?* 


“U fejua ajo, mori një djali që jeton në Itali. Ai djali ka shumë para dhe kështu nga paraqitja të merr në qafë” i tha gruaja komshijes së saj për mbesën. Komshija e pyeti: “Po ky djali si është me sjellje dhe a është besimtarë apo fetarë?” Djalin nuk e njohim mirë por thone se është djalë i mirë. “Pastaj Valbonës i ka thënë se nëse dëshiron të falesh nuk të pengoj përkundrazi do t’i lehtësoi kushtet” kështu foli tezja e vajzës të sapofejuar duke përcjellur fjalët e djalit me plot krenari.

Pas një viti

Në edicionin e lajmeve u bë e ditur se një vajzë e fejuar është dhunuar për tu bërë prostitutë në ....”. (kjo pjesë e tekstit nuk është reale por është e përdorur për ta sensibilizuar lexuesin me problemin e vërtetë duke sjellë edhe një rast tepër ekstrem.)


Ky është një shembull tipi i asaj kur personi nuk është i vëmendshëm por edhe neglizhon fenë (dhe gradën e besimit) të personit me të cilin dëshiron të lidh jetën e tij/ të saj. Shembuj nga më të ndryshëm ndodhin sot në ambientet shqiptare duke përfshirë edhe shembulin e lartpëmendur. ثshtë shumë e hidhur kur dëgjon lajme të tilla sidomos në një vend si Shqipëria ku besa dhe amaneti kanë qenë shtyllat e shoqërisë. Dikush para do kohësh më tregon për disa shembuj që janë duke ndodhur sot në shoqërinë tonë muslimane ku vajzat martohen pa kërkuar biografinë apo disa informata të personit me të cilin martohen. Si rezultat bëhen subjekt i rrahjeve dhe dhunës familjare dhe shembujt janë shumë të shpeshtë dhe shumë të freskët, mjaftohemi vetëm t’i hedhim një sy gazetave. Një rast tepër i hidhur është edhe një incident që ndodhi verën e kaluar kur një vajzë muslimane dëshironte të martohej me një djalë në Itali, personi në fjalë i thoshte vajzës që mund të falej në shtëpi sa herë të donte por kur u martua ai ia ndaloi asaj të falej. Një tjetër rast është rasti ku një motër muslimane u martua me një djalë, i cili e abuzonte tepër dhe pa u kursyer, pa përmendur se nuk e linte të falej dhe as që e linte të vinte hixhabin (mbulesën islame). Shumë motra muslimane të shtyra nga familjarët e pavëmendshëm bëjnë zgjedhje të gabuara në jetën e tyre për faktin se ata nuk shikojnë diçka kyçe tek personi me të cilin duan të martohen, e ajo është feja.

Një tjetër problem është edhe me ata të cilët informojnë personin i cili dëshiron të martohet. Pa i treguar atij të gjitha të metat apo mangësitë që ai person mund të ketë. Raste të tilla janë plotë. Duke dashur të mbrojnë njërin krah ata dëmtojnë krahun tjetër. Në një lidhje martesore ne duhet ta kemi të ditur se si vajza ashtu edhe djali janë të dashur për ne përderisa ata ndjekin fenë islame dhe kur japim një informatë duhet të jemi tepër të saktë dhe të sinqertë pasi nëse nuk veprojmë kështu nuk përmbushim amanetin e të Dërguarit të Allahut, salallahu alejhi ve sel-lem. Resulullahi, salallahu alejhi ve sel-lem u pyet për disa sahabe në lidhje me një martesë, ai tha, mos merr filanin se ai i rreh gratë dhe mos u marto me filanin se ai është koprac. Pra siç e shohim sunneti na mëson të jemi të saktë në informatat që ne japim pa mbajtur krahun asnjërit prej atyre që pyesin në lidhje me martesën. 

Një tjetër problem i cili është tepër shqetësues është me ata që pretendojnë se mund ta përmirësojnë personin me të cilin ata dëshirojnë të martohen. Këtu nuk po flas për persona të cilit janë besimtarë por për ata që nuk janë praktikant të fesë, sikurse ka plot në ambientet tona shqiptare. Një vëlla musliman dikur më thoshte unë do ta marr nusen jo praktikante dhe pastaj do ta përmirësoj vetë, ky person kishte kaq iniciativë të madhe sa që kishte harruar faktin se e kishte besimin e dobët (kjo shihej nga veprat e tij). E në vend që të merrte një muslimane të devotshme që t’ja plotësonte këtë boshllëk ai pretendonte të përmirësonte dikënd tjetër. Kur kujtoi këta individ më kujtohet një fabul me një peshkatarë i cili një ditë prej ditësh i thotë fshatit të tij që unë do t’ja mësoi peshkut gjuhën e njeriut dhe u nis. Në mbrëmje gjithë fshati u grumbullua për të dëgjuar lajmin e fundit. Peshkatari doli para njerëzve dhe filloj të fliste, por pa zë, vetëm, sa hapte gojën dhe e mbyllte. Atëhere gjithë fshati filloi të qeshte sepse e kuptuan që peshku ja kishte mësuar gjuhën e tij peshkatarit. Siç shohim jo shumë kush mund të marrë inciativa të tilla të cilat më vonë do të sjellin probleme si në familje por edhe në komunitet dhe mund të ndjekin ndofta edhe fundin e peshkatarit. 

Pra, në kërkimin e një bashkëshorteje/bashkëshorti personi duhet të ketë parasysh një thelb tërësisht të rëndësishëm që është feja dhe besimi i personit që kërkojnë të lidhin jetën.

Pejgamberi, salallahu alejhi ve sel-lem, ka thënë: “Një grua martohet për katër arsye, pasurinë e saj, prejardhjen e saj, bukurinë e saj dhe fenë e saj. Kështu bëhu i sukseshëm me fetaren...”[Hadithi i transmetuar nga Buhari dhe Muslimi]

Në një tjetër hadith thuhet: “Gruaja e mirë është ajo e cila kur e shikon, të kënaq, kur e urdhëron atë, të bindet, kur ju betoheni që ajo do ta bëjë një gjë ajo e përmbush premtimin dhe kur ju nuk jeni në shtëpi, ajo ruan çfarë është e juaja përsa i përket asaj (nderin) dhe pasurinë tuaj”. [Hadithi është i transmetuar nga Nesai]

Në një tjetër hadith thuhet: “Më e mira nga gratë e juaja është ajo që lind fëmijë, është e dashur, simpatike dhe nëse ajo i frikësohet Allahut”. [Hadithi i transmetuar nga Bejhaki]

Hadithi më i ashpër në aspektet për të cilat folëm më lart është ky: “Nëse dikush vjen tek ju feja dhe karakteri i të cilës ju e aprovoni, atëhere martojeni me të. Nëse nuk veproni kështu atëhere do të ketë shthurje në tokë”. [Hadithi është i transemtuar nga Tirmidhiu dhe Ibën Maxhe]

Ibën Tejmijje ka qenë i mendimit se është e papëlqyeshme për një person të zgjedh një jobesimtare (nga Ehli Kitabi, çifutë dhe të krishterë) për martesë kur ka besimtare të pamartuara. Po ashtu, në lidhje me këtë shumica e ulemave janë të mendimit që martesa me jobesimtarët (nga Ehli Kitabi) është e ndaluar nëse personi që kërkon të martohet me një jobesimtare jeton në vende ku nuk zbatohet ligji islam.

Ndërsa Ai, salallahu alejhi ve sel-lem ju drejtua një gruaje të cilës sapo i kishte vdekur burri: “Nëse gjen një person të devotshëm atëhere martohu”. [Hadithi është i transmetuar nga Ibën Maxhe]

Zgjedhja martesore është shumë e rëndësishme. Nëse duam të forcojmë ummetin e Muhammedit, salallahu alejhi ve sel-lem, duhet të bëjmë zgjedhje të mira. Kështu që nga këto familje të dalin gjenerata të pastra islame. Kjo është edhe një mënyrë për të ndryshuar ose për të bërë ndryshimin në shoqërinë tonë. Shpesh herë një zgjedhje kërkon durim pasi rastet e mira vijnë kur personi bëhet i durueshëm, mbase edhe situata e një personi është vetëm një sprovë nga Allahu, i cili pas vështirësisë duhet të presë lehtësimin dhe shpërblimin. 

Shpesh prindërit janë shkaktarët kryesorë për shumë zgjedhje që bëjnë në lidhje martesash. Ky është një fakt, ata vetëm e bëjnë sprovën edhe më të madhe sa që është duke i bërë lajka (fëmijëve të tyre në lidhje me personin që ata kanë zgjedhur) ose duke i bërë presione nga më të ndryshmet. Imam Gazaliu thotë diçka mbi këtë aspekt: “Kushdo që e marton vajzën me një të poshtër dhe keqbërës ose me ate që bën bidate ose që pi alkool me të vërtetë ka kryer një krim kundër fesë së tij duke ja ekspozuar vetes ndëshkimin e Allahut për përkeqësimin e lidhjeve përshkak të një zgjedhjeje të keqe të tij”. [Fikus Sunne, faqe 116]

Po ashtu nipi i të dërguarit të Allahut, Muhammedit, salallahu alejhi ve sel-lem, Hasan Ibën Ali, u pyet nga një person: “Unë kam një vajzë, kujt t’ja jap për martesë? Ai u përgjigj: “Martojë vajzën me atë që i frikësohet Allahut, sepse nëse ai e do atë ai do ta nderojë dhe nëse nuk i pëlqen ai nuk do të bëhet i padrejtë ndaj saj”.

Shpresojmë që në të ardhmen të dëgjojmë lajme më të mira dhe jo këto që po dëgjojmë dita ditës. Allahu na bëftë prej atyre që bëjnë zgjedhje të mira si në martesë ashtu edhe në jetë. 

www.albislam.com

----------

